# Official Raw Discussion Thread 9/17/12



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Punk pins Cena, Cena pins Punk*












> Punk’s crusade for respect has been about more than the WWE Championship, and it’s unlikely that he’s going to be satisfied by his victory at Night of Champions. As for Punk’s association with the Original ECW founder, this “Paul Heyman guy” is keeping us all guessing.
> 
> But what of Cena? It remains to be seen how The Cenation Commander-in-Chief will respond to this controversial hometown defeat, but as is always the case with the Superstar that truly personifies “hustle,” “loyalty” and, yes, “respect,” Cena won’t take this disappointment lying down.


*Embrace the love*












> Well, we certainly didn’t see that coming. Kane and Daniel Bryan must be making more strides toward resolving their issues than we thought, since they managed to successfully band together and defeat Kofi Kingston & R-Truth for the WWE Tag Team Titles at Night of Champions. Now, with The Devil’s Favorite Demon and the “No!” man officially ensconced as tag champs, who will be the first tag team to try and knock them off their precarious perch? Can they even maintain harmony long enough to defend the twin titles? Only time will tell.


*Getting his baby back?*












> Cody Rhodes did something unexpected last Monday on Raw: After The Miz came down to the ring to get a cheap shot in at Rey Mysterio, Cody laid out The Awesome One, hoisted the Intercontinental Title above his head and started screaming it was his “baby.” Rhodes was unsuccessful in a Fatal 4-Way at Night of Champions in reclaiming the title he once coveted, but given his obsessive personality, we’re not sure he’s entirely done pursuing the championship just yet.


*The magnifique Antonio Cesaro*












> The United States Champion proved his prowess at Night of Champions when he defeated Zack Ryder, who won a Battle Royal to challenge for the “Swiss Superman’s” United States Title later in the night. The rugby hooligan has now successfully defended the stars and stripes title at a pay-per-view, but remember: The Ultimate Broski had the same championship in his sights around this time last year. Will Ryder make another pass at the Old Glory–emblazoned title?


*Destiny Denied*












> Alberto Del Rio tried his best to tilt the odds in his favor at Night of Champions, but his efforts to compromise Sheamus proved fruitless when the Brogue Kick was reinstated last-minute by SmackDown General Manager Booker T, allowing The Celtic Warrior to retain his World Heavyweight Championship in emphatic fashion. With The Essence of Excellence’s quest to reclaim World Title gold having been stymied for several months now, how will he respond to this latest defeat? We’re guessing not well.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Cannot watch until tomorrow evening. However, Punk/Cena and Team Friendship I am eagerly anticipating. Aswell as possible Kane in DisneyWorld segments :lol Also wondering what Miz is moving onto, perhaps furthering the "lawsuits" storyline against Booker T? Praying Del Rio/Sheamus ends. I cannot watch another PPV with that as Sheamus' feud. It has drained his entire title reign.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Didn't watch PPV. Read the results though. Not really all that fussed on Raw tbh. I'll watch tomorrow but my interest in the show is waning week by week. I feel like I've been watching the same thing for God knows how long now. Needs an injection of _something_ imo. It's just pretty meh atm if you ask me.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah. I literally only watched Punk/Cena interactions as main interest in the past weeks. Last nights match was good, although the finish left me with the dose of truth. Punk is going to get typical heel booking. Don't know why I got deluded at the start of his turn lol. Miz I have some interest for, aswell as Bryan/Kane segments, but other than that, it is very very dull. Especially the WHC scene.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm looking forward to Punk/Heyman/Cena and Kane/Bryan, but besides that nothing really interests me going into Raw. A Sandow appearance would get me excited, but I'm not expecting it. I know Barrett isn't appearing as I'm pretty sure he made it clear he would do his thing on this week's SD last week. And besides those, nothing sticks out.

With 6 weeks until HIAC, nothing majorly eventful needs to happen on Raw. We might not even hear the first HIAC match announced for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol not watching.

How can you guys watch this crap?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> Lol not watching.
> 
> How can you guys watch this crap?


Flick through it on youtube a lot. Plus I usually watch it with 1-3 college friends, so it is a bit of fun for short while to watch between a lecture or two.



The Sandrone said:


> With 6 weeks until HIAC, nothing majorly eventful needs to happen on Raw. We might not even hear the first HIAC match announced for 2-3 weeks.


Ugh. Scrap the random insertion of gimmick matches please.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I hated the Eve title change. That was fucking horrible. Kane and Bryan are the stars of the show....don't give a fuck about Cena crying about losing and getting another damn rematch. Even though it seems like he's not getting the belt back until Mania 29.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Didn't watch NOC, only the IC fatal 4 way. Doesn't seem worth watching after what I have been reading. But Raw aftermath for PPVs are always a good watch.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm guessing that Cena will keep ignoring the fact that he can't beat Punk and still don't respect Punk for the fact that has been beating Cena for a good while now. Adopting the logical capacity of his biggest fans - the kids.



NearFall said:


> Yeah. I literally only watched Punk/Cena interactions as main interest in the past weeks. Last nights match was good, although the finish left me with the dose of truth. Punk is going to get typical heel booking. Don't know why I got deluded at the start of his turn lol. Miz I have some interest for, aswell as Bryan/Kane segments, but other than that, it is very very dull. Especially the WHC scene.


Well, Punk at least got to kick out of two AA's. That's not being booked as too weak. At least not yet.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> Lol not watching.
> 
> How can you guys watch this crap?


If I were you I'd sooner ask why you yourself are spending time reading and posting about something that you think is crap.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> Lol not watching.
> 
> How can you guys watch this crap?


If you aren't watching the show, why do you bother commenting... fpalm

I'm looking forward to seeing whats next for team friendship, and finding out what Heyman and Punk are doing.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> Well, Punk at least got to kick out of two AA's. That's not being booked as too weak. At least not yet.


Oh no, I didn't mean booking him like a chump. But I meant just in style of his victories.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Interested in RAW tonight to see the fallout from Night Of Champions. The Punk/Cena stuff has me interested, and I'm interested to see what role Heyman will continue to have. I'm also looking forward to seeing Kane & Bryan as Tag Team Champions, and to see how long they'll last as champions. 

Aside from that, nothing else really excites me on RAW. Who knows, maybe something exciting will happen tonight.


----------



## DNoD (May 29, 2012)

Rock better return and give Punk a Rock Bottom.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Should be interesting to see where Punk/Cena goes but I don't have faith WWE will do a good job creating a story for it. And then everyone here will act like the entire feud is just a shoot.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Didn't watch NOC, only the IC fatal 4 way. *Doesn't seem worth watching after what I have been reading.* But Raw aftermath for PPVs are always a good watch.


Lol whut? Opinions are different and NOC was a good show


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing how Kane and Bryan are gonna try and make each other corpse tonight. It'd be nice if D-Bry went back to "Yes!" now that he's got a title again, but we'll see how that all goes down. 

Interested in what's gonna happen with Heyman and Punk, though the finish last night did disappoint me a little. Guess we're getting Punk/Cena in the Cell.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll watch the opening and closing segments like always, just want to see the Punk/Cena stuff really.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I am perfectly willing to admit that a lot of my enjoyment from WWE is from various inside jokes & bullshit that I have said to my friends. It is how my avatar came to be. As an example, I was joking with a friend about how The Great Khali and Tensai are going to become the new Crockett & Tubbs, Miami Vice, of WWE. I went off on a big spiel about how G-Kal was going to be a private investigator & brain chop any miscreants trying to stir up shenanigans in WWE. During the pre-show battle royal when Tensai's music hit, we actually popped with laughter & amusement. Post show, my friend joked with me about how Khali wasn't there & I retorted by saying that he was outside running security because Boston is a rough town. :lol

The show is as fun as you make it!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Where is Raw tonight?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm just looking forward to the Kane/Bryan stuff tonight, that's the best thing the E' has going for em right now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Where is Raw tonight?


Webster Bank Arena at Harbor Yard, Bridgeport, CT


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They are hyping the Intercontinental Championship? I might just watch.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Hoping for a Ziggler cash in soon. Would be an INSTANT IMPROVEMENT for the World Title Scene IMO. Though they'll probably have Del Rio versus Sheamus AGAIN at HIAC, and wait to have Ziggles cash in after their HIAC Match. Though Sheamus did beat Del Rio clean last night; meaning Del Rio will claim he had a cold and ask for a re-match, and will recieve it :/


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> They are hyping the Intercontinental Championship? I might just watch.


they should (probably will) but I don't take everything five point preview says serious. Example is they hyped up AJ?Vickie in their preview last week and got absolutely no interaction between the two. Not complaining (actually hope they dropped it completely) just saying.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Webster Bank Arena at Harbor Yard, Bridgeport, CT



oh not far from WWE HQ, right? 

too bad Stephanie & HHH likely won't appear.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I feel like a lot of people have lost their ability to just have fun watching the show anymore. Some guys just take it too seriously & think every single segment or decision is life or death. Constantly berating others for having differing opinions or dumping on WWE for not doing what they had envisioned in their mind. If you can't laugh at a fat, bald white guy coming out with Sharpie on his face, acting Japanese while his awful theme song plays, you're taking things too seriously.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Last night the PPV ended with BULLSHIT chants..they better get their shit together.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Last night the PPV ended with BULLSHIT chants..they better get their shit together.


I'm figuring it was the CM Punk fans pissed off that WWE wouldn't let him retain and beat Cena clean at the same time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nobody likes a screwy draw finish, least of all the people who paid for tickets and want to see a clear winner


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

This gonna turn into another typical Cena feud, I have to overcome the odds once again.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Everyone loves a screwy finish :russo


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Can someone tell CM Phil to get his own moves? Thanx.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

looking foward to see what happens tonight


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Can someone tell CM Phil to get his own moves? Thanx.


So first Bret Hart steals The Rock's moves, now Punk? Disgraceful.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Seriously, I actually marked for it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Expecting Rock to GTS Vin Diesel in response.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think they will build-up to HIAC straight away, but rather have a 'bigger' Raw on say October 8th as a stop gap between NoC and HIAC given that it is six weeks. Maybe Cena/Punk for the title on that Raw, I was thinking an Ironman match after the NoC ending? Obviously again it would end in a draw, leading to HIAC.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw tonight. Looking forward to Bryan/Kane and Punk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kane needs to go to Disneyland. 

I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Really looking forward to TEAM FRIENDSHIP. Would love to see Kane and Bryan flying down a rollercoaster or something at Disney land :lmao :lmao . Interested in punk/heyman vs cena. Also wondering what ZOLPH DIGGLER will get up to. Really excited to see if kaitlyn gets her deserved DIVAS TITLE MATCH.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

If they weren't at Disneyland today shooting some skits i'll be bitterly disappointed. We need to see some Kane/Bryan and Mickey interaction.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Something tells me this Fatal Four Way feud for the IC Title isn't over. I think it might turn into a Scramble by adding Big Show.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Something tells me this Fatal Four Way feud for the IC Title isn't over. I think it might turn into a Scramble by adding Big Show.


NO! NO! NO!

At this point Big Show should just quietly retire.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Didn't watch PPV. Read the results though. Not really all that fussed on Raw tbh. I'll watch tomorrow but my interest in the show is waning week by week. I feel like I've been watching the same thing for God knows how long now. Needs an injection of _something_ imo. It's just pretty meh atm if you ask me.


Your interest is waning only _now_? I pretty much stopped watching full shows since Over the Limit outside of a select few including last week's. And last week was only to see Cena demolish Punk along with Bret Hart and the Lawler thing. I'll probably read the results tomorrow and if something sounds interesting, I'll youtube it, otherwise it's a SKIP as usual.

I'm surprised at how easy it was for me to tune out considering that ever since I started watching full-time a couple of years ago, it was like an addiction that I couldn't shake.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Broncos playing on Monday Night Football. Lots of people want to see Peyton Manning, so WWE needs to do something to draw viewers.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kane to big boot small children in front of him in long lines at Disney World plz


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> Kane to big boot small children in front of him in long lines at Disney World plz


You want the entire writing staff to lose their jobs?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm especially looking forward to seeing Team Friendship and Eve.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

6 weeks till hiac, when was the last time a ppv had so much time to build? hopefully SOMETHING happens in the next 6 weeks, cause as starbuck says, it feels like nothing has progressed or changed in a long time, every raw seems the same.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> You want the entire writing staff to lose their jobs?


:lol I was just kidding, but hey, they aired HBK superkicking a little girl.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> *I feel like a lot of people have lost their ability to just have fun watching the show anymore*. Some guys just take it too seriously & think every single segment or decision is life or death. Constantly berating others for having differing opinions or dumping on WWE for not doing what they had envisioned in their mind. If you can't laugh at a fat, bald white guy coming out with Sharpie on his face, acting Japanese while his awful theme song plays, you're taking things too seriously.


That's what happens when the shows aren't fun to watch.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's what happens when the shows aren't fun to watch.


Which was exactly why I gave an example of how it is still fun for my friends & I.

And I can't believe no one else finds that Khali shit funny. A 7-foot-giant wearing pastel t-shirts, sports jackets & penny loafers makes me crack up at the thought of it.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't wait to DVR my way through the garbage they will be feeding to us tonight.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's hopeing the GOAT has a match tonight.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cut oops.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> Here's hopeing the GOAT has a match tonight.


:lmao Tensai was in the the battle...sucks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got a text JR will be on commentary tonight...

... so we'll get the awesome commentating team of just JR and JBL, right? 8*D

... RIGHT!? 

Seriously, as much as I love JR, we need a great heel commentator like JBL out there. If it's not at least a three-some between JR, JBL and Cole, then to hell with the fucking WWE!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Here's hopeing the GOAT has a match tonight.


:lmao should have watched that Battle Royal if only just for that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - Before World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus and Alberto Del Rio squared off last night at Night of Champions, SmackDown General Manager Booker T reinstated the Brogue Kick, which aided The Celtic Warrior in retaining his title. According to F4WOnline.com, Sheamus is moving on to a new opponent on television as Big Show is scheduled to confront him tonight on Raw. This will lead to a match at Hell in a Cell on Oct. 28.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Opponent_Zack_Ryder.html#U2UJ1ZWLkZK2ZBk4.99

Mr. Iron Clad Contract will be back tonight


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Interested in where they'll go with Ziggler, tonight. Orton has a movie to shoot in two weeks, no?


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my fuck no way big show against sheamus. wooooooow.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm all for it, if it means ADR gets knocked out...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Where....is.....BARRETT???!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Show pretty much books himself, so he should be able to make Sheamus look like the mortal everyone wants.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Good ol JR tonight and the aftermath from last night? Oh yes. I am breaking my no RAW streak tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

No it's JBL and Cole.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Show pretty much books himself, so he should be able to make Sheamus look like the mortal everyone wants.


It's not saying much, but I much prefer the heel-monster Big Show over the 7ft, 500lb, momentum killing Cena-a-like that we saw in 2010 who singlehandedly demolished the (very over) SES, wrecked Swagger's main event run and slowed down Del Rio after ADR's initial Rey feud...

In any case, Sheamus needs a bit of a momentum check...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kane-UK said:


> It's not saying much, but I much prefer the heel-monster Big Show over the 7ft, 500lb, momentum killing Cena-a-like that we saw in 2010 who singlehandedly demolished the (very over) SES, wrecked Swagger's main event run and slowed down Del Rio after ADR's initial Rey feud...
> 
> In any case, Sheamus needs a bit of a momentum check...


Agreed.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Show pretty much books himself, so he should be able to make Sheamus look like the mortal everyone wants.


Doubt it. So he may beat up Sheamus on a few TV shows. There's no way in hell he'll beat Fella in any match that counts. Hopefully it isn't true to begin with though. Barrett should be Sheamus's next challenger.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Joey Styles ‏@JoeyStyles
THIS JUST IN: @JRsBBQ to join @JCLayfield and @MichaelCole on commentary tonight on @WWE #RAW. @JerryLawler headed back to Memphis!*

AWESOME!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

WWE App just sent a message that JR is returning to Raw tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Awesome news. Announcing tonight should be great. 

Anyways, looking forward to the Punk/Cena/Heyman story progression and TEAM FRIENDSHIP. Would love clips of Kane and Bryan at Disneyland. Also hoping for Sandow and Barrett appearances tonight, but we'll see I guess. Apart from that, not much else. A Sheamus/Big Show feud doesn't do much for me.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess I will check it out live than (flipping back & forth with MNF) just to listen to JR.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn I was wrong. Fuck, that's epic. JBL and JR, hopefully something interesting happens tonight on Raw, and not just another regular episode, if something big happens with JR on the booth, it'd make it that much more fucking awesome.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

JR & JBL. Oh yes.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Loving the commentary news. That will definitely make the show a lot better.

I'm glad that Show is coming back and working with another wrestler I'm usually fast forwarding past.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy shit! JBL, Cole and Jim Ross at the announce booth!? Amazing!!!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Just got a notification from the WWE app that JR will indeed be providing colour and/or play-by-play tonight on RAW.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JR/JBL combo is almost enough to make me stay up and watch this thing live.......almost lol. I'll check it out tomorrow as always.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

JBL & JR!?! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd love to have JBL, JR, and Cole commentate tonight.. But knowing Vince, I doubt it.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

JR. JBL. Cole. Commentary. I'm in.

Well, more in than I was before.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Big Show vs. Sheamus? No way Del Rio is leaving. It will be a regular Triple Threat at Hell in a Cell. I say Kane/Bryan & Punk/Cena will be the two Hell in a Cell matches.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

JR/JBL/Michael Cole combination is making me tempted enough to stay up late for RAW tonight. Adding JR alongside JBL and Michael Cole, who were both excellent last night by the way, and you've got yourself a great commentary team for the show.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Heel said:


> *Joey Styles ‏@JoeyStyles
> THIS JUST IN: @JRsBBQ to join @JCLayfield and @MichaelCole on commentary tonight on @WWE #RAW. @JerryLawler headed back to Memphis!*


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Big Show vs. Sheamus? No way Del Rio is leaving. It will be a regular Triple Threat at Hell in a Cell. I say Kane/Bryan & Punk/Cena will be the two Hell in a Cell matches.


Nah, I reckon Kane & Bryan as a team still has a bit more mileage in it.

They'll have their one-on-one blow-off at TLC in a chairs match or something.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Epic JBL AND JR! no offence but i hope king stays retired!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok my prediction on tonights WWE Raw.Punk obviously starts off Raw on how he's the best in the world and with Cena giving everything he had, he couldn't get the job done.He couldn't win the big one kinda like they used to say to Jericho in WWE 2001/2.Cena comes out and complains that he had Punk, blah blah.Where I get confused is how Punk/Cena happens again.Unless AJ Lee comes out and says I reviewed the tape and Cena was screwed outta the win, I'm giving him another title shot.Maybe WWE could set it up with Punk that Cena loses that he cannot challenge Punk for the WWE Championship ever again as long as he holds the gold.

As for the United States Title situation, Cesaro/Ryder had a ok match last night.I would rather see Christan put over Cesaro let's see what happens there.Also Miz beating Cody Rhodes, could set up an awesome feud.Both are young, and hungry and great workers.I think WWE will make a Tag Team match Miz/Rhodes vs Sin Cara/Mysterio I know the match's been done before but the WWE gives two shits about repeating matches in a short span.

Ok now onto Team Friendship? Does Truth/Kofi get an rematch, and if they do does R-Truth turn on Kofi to break them up.I would love to see PTP get a shot and maybe win the gold down the line, but Team Friendship is going to be money, no matter what they do.If they do a fake Disneyland trip like they did with R-Truth I might faint!Now what about the Ziggler/Orton feud? I mean I was shocked Orton won as rumors are spreading Orton's leaving.You know Ziggler won't take that loss and not come back strong, hopefully Orton vs Ziggler 2...and Orton fucking loses this time.

Divas Title situation could Kaitlyn get her title shot tonight and if she does will Layla take that and not lose her damn mind and try to get involved.I said before triple threat match at NOC could of made everyone happen but no WWE is teasing us to have Kaitlyn win the Divas title damn them!Overall should be an Raw that I am looking forward to, see you here for the Live Discussion!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Only looking forward to Kane and The Bryan!

The rest is probably gonna be crap filling shit.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I was already relatively interested but now i'm super-pumped. Please say something exciting happens tonight.


JR/JBL/MC! Thank-you King, he's the only guy that could have pulled this off


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kane-UK said:


> Nah, I reckon Kane & Bryan as a team still has a bit more mileage in it.
> 
> They'll have their one-on-one blow-off at TLC in a chairs match or something.


hell they might even have Kane & Bryan added Cena & Punk at TLC for the WWE Title if they wanted (wouldn't surprise me) I think HIAC is their last one on one match for awhile, with SS a team battle.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Team Kane vs Team Bryan at SS!

Only joshing.

This could be a really good show tonight. Hope Heyman and Dr Selby are involved. Not together like (although saying that....)


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Only looking forward to Punk/Heymen and Kane/D-Bry.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Punk opens the show with a promo.
Ziggler beats Orton.
Team Friendship win the title rematch.
Punk and Cena have a great promo later on.

Should be fun.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Quite a lot to look forward to, but every time I get excited for Raw it always ends on an unsatisfying note.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hoping for a montage with DB and Kane in Disney Land. Donning wrestling attire and all.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ncis los angeles sucks, it needs to hurry up and get off my tv


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

here we go


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Then, now 4eva


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Go, Here We


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Am I too late for HEREWEGOO!!!!! ?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey, I actually remembered to tune in at 8 this time!

And wow, this theme song is really bad.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

the fuck is everyone gone or something this thread is empty


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rare that I catch the opening since they moved the start time up an hour


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

tonight is da night.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Never tuned in at 8 before, what the hell is that theme? Are you kidding?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I may be in the minority, but I really love the "Tonight Is The Night" intro.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy crap, almost forgot Raw starts at 8.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....Oh its Heyman.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Daniel Bryan puts my ass in this seat :yes


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey there he is


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

The current theme song for RAW really is diabolical.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol punks music still gets a pop hahahaha


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LVblizzard said:


> I may be in the minority, but I really love the "Tonight Is The Night" intro.


I'm with you on that. It's a HUGE upgrade from the Nickleback theme


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol Heyman coming out to other people's music again.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, they're in Bridgeport Ct. The town I was born in. lol For those of you who don't live in CT, Bridgeport sucks. terrible place.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Paul Heymannnn


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

heyman !


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

How dare they boo Paul Heyman


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I really like the white and pink ropes, hope they leave them like that through October.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This crowd looks and sounds lively.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

The middle rope is still pink? How long's it gonna be like that?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

me too :mark: i was there witnessing histroy. Glad Heyman is starting the show


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Dat Trollin'!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk really doesn't need a mouthpiece.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Buckley said:


> I'm with you on that. It's a HUGE upgrade from the Nickleback theme


The PLAGUE is a huge upgrade from the Nickelback theme.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love when Chad Patton is involved in major angles. :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"In the interest of clarity!"

How did I not see the ref coming.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Chad "The Goat" Patton


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Buckley said:


> I'm with you on that. It's a HUGE upgrade from the Nickleback theme


Doesn't take much...it's fucking Nickelback


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Heyman the GOAT authority figure


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Chad Patton is more over than Alberto Del Rio


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

wait where is Raw tonight?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HEYMAN!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chad Patton is turning heel? :lmao


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

lol ... the ref has a twitter


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bad Luck Chad Patton:

Makes the right call

Gets boo'ed


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Punk really doesn't need a mouthpiece.


That's what makes it such a heelish tactic! Something something 1%er something.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Chad Patton for HOF


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Punk really doesn't need a mouthpiece.


But he did need something to get him over as a heel and stop being cheered, and Heyman provides that.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tedious said:


> The middle rope is still pink? How long's it gonna be like that?


Probably through October, like Cena's pink gear.

OK I love Paul E, but just where are they going with this? It's like Bork all over again, and Punk doesn't need anyone talking for him.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

sbuch said:


> wait where is Raw tonight?


Bridgeport, CT.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tedious said:


> The middle rope is still pink? How long's it gonna be like that?


End of October or once cancer ends forever. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Punk really doesn't need a mouthpiece.


True. But more Heyman is usually a good thing.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so the new NWO..ref..Lil Patton


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I know what they're going for here, but Cena's shoulders were not even close to being down. And this coming from a Punk fan.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

"Yes I did" GOLD!:mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"You still refuse to give it to you" :lmao


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Even the greats can slip up


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omg pink titantron


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Serious Cena


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

You've got to be fucking kidding me with the Rise Above Cancer shirt...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Supppeerrr Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NEVER GIVE UP. Thank you Cena, I needed that message.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

The hot Pink & Hip Hop just don't go together well.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dear god, they got that fucking ribbon!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really, really hope that their new found sensitivity towards women and breast cancer is genuine.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Cena sucks


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Holy fucking cancer folks! Everything is pink.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes CT. Cena does suck.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"CENA SUCKS" chants :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

They sure are promoting this breast cancer awareness thing, but probably not for the right reasons.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Punk really doesn't need a mouthpiece.


That's what I was thinking. I love seeing Heyman but he's being a bit wasted on Punk. Unless they have something big planned I guess.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why dem bitches hatin' on my hubbie?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

That Bright Pink Fruity Pebble is making the WWE Universe cringe.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

cena acknowledging boos


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I feel like they've done this exact angle with Earl Hebner back in the day.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> NEVER GIVE UP. Thank you Cena, I needed that message.


John Cena's message kills cancer.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

never realized how much chad patton looks like comedian Gary Owens


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

We wanted Punk to win


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I have no problem with pink. Hell I have a pink Polo shirt, but that screen with the pink package and Cena looks so ridiculous.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ah, Cena. Mr. Self-deprecation


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Where has this Cena been all this time? Like fuck. He's been great the last couple week. If Cena was like this all the time, he'd be much more liked with the 18-34 demographic.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I really, really hope that their new found sensitivity towards women and breast cancer is genuine.


:vince2 $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Yessss


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wonder when punks gonna come out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Next time my friend gets a mammogram, I'm going to tell her to think about Cena because he's thinking about her and her titties.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Heyman should just wear a troll face mask out to the ring every week, it's all he's missing really.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was hoping we would go into penalty kicks after that draw, myself.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This yes thing is going to blow up once Bryan turns face.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

You lost Cena, now take your pink hat and go home.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

This storyline branch about shoulders being down should be terrible, but PH's involvement makes it interesting.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Didn't watch NOC, only the IC fatal 4 way. Doesn't seem worth watching after what I have been reading. But Raw aftermath for PPVs are always a good watch.


You didn't miss anything monumental, but it was a good show. Cena/Punk and Orton/Ziggler were really good, awesome tag stuff and then nothing else was truly bad. Just sayin'. But yeah, should be a good show tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao that face by Heyman


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I just realized Cena basically comes out and demands title shots for the most part.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

God ... Cena/Punk feud is the best thing in a long time in WWE ... nothing comes close ....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao voice of the voice of the voiceless.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Respect is not earned by hitting people with a championship belt
Cena hit lesnar with a steel chain....


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

ADR? Wait....what....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh dear. Oh dear.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Voice of the voice of the voiceless

ADR!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

No... NOT HIM.. NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I AM THE VOICE OF THE VOICE OF THE VOICELESS

Boo Del Rio.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god not Alberto


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Teddy Long about to come out and announce a tag match


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FUCK OFF ALBERTO fpalm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Paul Heyman is the Voice of the Voice of the Voiceless guys.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Del Rio is still number one contender? Okay.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL at the completely lack of reaction to ADR...this guy needs a repackage or something desperately. Sucks because he's so good.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Heyman is the voice of the voice of the genesis of the start of the beginning of the genesis of the start of the voice of the voiceless of McGillicutty.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Respect is not earned by hitting people with a championship belt
> Cena hit lesnar with a steel chain....


In a no holds barred match......please dont be stupid.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

KILL HIM CENA KILL HIM


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"RICARRRDOOOOOOO!" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Del Rio just looks like an awesome heel. To bad they really dont know what to do with him. 

Why does Cena act like Punk has been cheating his way to a 300 day reign. Punk has only been heel for about a month and a half.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

AJJJ IN MORE SHORT PANTSSS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This bitch.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Del Rio and fucking AJ. Time to go to bed...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ADR JUST FUCKING ASKED FOR ANOTHER REMATCH!

Holy Fucking shit. Is this some type of running fucking joke now?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

In be4 Del Rio-Cena number one contenders match


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

deeemm thighsss


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

GEE I WONDER IF THEY ARE GOING TO BE PUT IN A MATCH LATER TONIGHT?!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Striketeam said:


> They sure are promoting this breast cancer awareness thing, but probably not for the right reasons.


They're probably just promoting it to make the company look good, which will eventually help Linda's campaign.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

about time they change her outfit on Raw


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gotta admire Del Rio in his ongoing battle with the English language.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The more I see her skipping the less I like her...and that makes me sad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If she trips at least once, it will all be worth it. I can't.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

AJ is so hot I don't even care


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"Voice of the Voice of the Voiceless". 



Headliner said:


> This yes thing is going to blow up once Bryan turns face.


If he ever turns face he's probably going to be a comedy character ala R-Truth, which imo will ruin him and eventually lessen his popularity.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

tag match playa


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alberto!! Damn sexy! 

Cena checking out AJ in her short shorts.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ground breaking ME


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Did anyone catch that Breast Cancer Awareness Month is October....


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

TAG MATCH PLAYA


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's AJ Long


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lol a Super Main event.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

A tag team...

So edgy and innovative. 

Why the fuck is there an on-screen GM anymore?


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> The more I see her skipping the less I like her...and that makes me sad.


But damn is she hot


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Headliner said:


> This yes thing is going to blow up once Bryan turns face.


Just as Bryan was a face who didn't know he was a heel, he's now a heel who doesn't know he's already a face.

Bryan and Kane Tag Team are a face comedy duo.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

AJ skipping around the ring is some cringe worthy shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

AJ Long with a tag match, playa.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LEGS*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

ARRRRRRGH. A tag match, what a surprise.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fucking, cunting, shitting tag matches.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I miss number 1 contender matches. Especially on PPVs. When was the last time we had one?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Paul E chasing after the short bus bitch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wish AJ lived next to me


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

uh....umm....how is AJ making tag team main events any better than Teddy Long making tag team Main Events?

Seriously, this company is so fucking lazy. Is this really supposed to be something groundbreaking here?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I would have died if Heyman skipped after her... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAMN! THOSE LEGS!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

a tag match? IM SHOCKED! SHOCKED!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SoupMan Prime;12029783Why does Cena act like Punk has been cheating his way to a 300 day reign. Punk has only been heel for about a month and a half.[/QUOTE said:


> Yeah, that bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


>












Your fave.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know anymore.
Rey always looks like he can't deal with that sloppy motherfucker :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Paul Heyman can't catch up to a skipping AJ. 

His second Neck is going to eat his face soon..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This bitch*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

The Botch is here


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

"Super main event" - Standard boring tag match fpalm


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

rey wishes his mask was as boss as cara's


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ummm... So if you're determining if there will be a rematch and who it will be against, shouldn't the champions team together?

fpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

No pants from now on for AJ?


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

ugh. That is so original....:cuss:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I just can't stand the fact that neither Barrett, Orton, or Ziggler are involved in a world title picture.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Teddy is banging AJ.

Meaningless tag matches, meaningless tag matches everywhere.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Is it just Cole tonight?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> Heyman is the voice of the voice of the genesis of the start of the beginning of the genesis of the start of the voice of the voiceless of McGillicutty.


And he feels the feeling of the feelings of piss dripping down Cena's leg.


Cena & Sheamus on the same team is a SUPER TEAM.:cena2:fella


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Team Injury on their way to the ring.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

NO NO NO not another Del Rio/Sheamus ppv match.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Shades of Teddy in AJ


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Did anyone catch that Breast Cancer Awareness Month is October....


Hey, I think we should just let WWE have this one. For once, they're actually ahead of the curve on something.


----------



## dikadeek (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm over AJ. I can't stand that f'n skipping anymore.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

keiblerfan69 said:


> Team Injury on their way to the ring.


More like Team #WellnessTestFailBoat


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I would have died if Heyman skipped after her... :lmao :lmao :lmao


That would have been hilarious :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can get on board with AJ's new business attire :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Where's AJ's home school tutor when you need her.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

AJ has awesome legs. I dont care what you people say, she's hot.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

hbkmickfan said:


> Is it just Cole tonight?


JBL and JR are both announced for this show. I suspect they'll both have entrances. The question is how long they'll be there. 

JR came out for RAW 1000 but only ended up calling the opening match.

Edit: Cole is legit glowing about being able to announce that Jerry is doing well. Who could blame him?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Los Jobberinos


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn to Raw out of boredom... see the same lazy tag match booking. At least AJ is better to look at than Teddy.......


----------



## All_Madden (Dec 20, 2011)

LOOL AJ and her damn skipping! Sigh I have a feeling before Sin Cara and Mysterio enter or after their match, Cole will bring out JBL and Jim Ross. Heyman looked good out there,solid promo as usual, Cena as well, but they killed it with Del Rio.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

What the fuck is happening?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wtf was that


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

lol sky sports are totally fucking up.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

the hell is going on with Sky?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Alberto!! Damn sexy!
> 
> Cena checking out AJ in her short shorts.


Well, he is tapping it after all.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Where are JR and JBL?!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where is JBL and JR at???


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Ummm... So if you're determining if there will be a rematch and who it will be against, shouldn't the champions team together?
> 
> fpalm


The same thing i was thinking >_>


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Totally logical opener.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder who's gonna be on commentary with Micheal Cole tonight.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

With Cena and Sheamus on the same team and Punk teamed with Job Rio, it's pretty much impossible for him to get a win here tonight.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Why do the divas all wear the same two piece outfits? Let them wear a hot something if they aren't wrestling please.


----------



## All_Madden (Dec 20, 2011)

Digging Michael Cole's shirt. I can get used to the face Cole.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

It's going to take a truck of cement to finish this superteam.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No JBL. I'm gonna cry...


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

WWE, are you endorsing stupid vertical camera phone videos now?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LAWLERRRR


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

feels good to know jerry is doing so well now


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

WTF? Face Michael Cole?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JBL!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

What's that stream, we hooked into the mainframe then?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He sure does use his hands a lot to speak...got damn.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JBL!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Doesn't sound like Jerry is coming back for awhile.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

No way are WWE exploiting Lawler's situation by selling that t shirt?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Good to see WWE capitalise on a serious situation with MERCH.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yahh JBL wooo wooo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BRADSHAW!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

JBL yay!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Aw no JR...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JBL FUCK YEAHHHHH


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YAY, JBL IS HERE AFTER ALL!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No reaction for JBL.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Sandrone said:


> No JBL. I'm gonna cry...


Patience, my friend. Patience.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't wait for JBL to bury ADR for being a rip off.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

:lmao Jerry even gets a cheesy one-liner in one a Tout regarding his heart attack :lmao

Seriously though, my prayers are with him still as he recouperates.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JBL better be doin full-time commentary...as much as I respect lawler as a legend, he doesnt belong on the mic anymore.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

dat jbl


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

FUCK YES JBL MF!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

don't see how Cole can ever be face. Will they go to a 3 man booth or will Jerry come back as a heel? hope he stays away for a while to heal up, dont wanna come back to soon.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

JBL!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

love how he can switch his gimmicks up in a matter of weeks


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Man, I've missed that music.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao shirt sales OVER EVERYTHING!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JR spotting that badass goatee.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

YESSSS

Tonight should be awesome


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Commentary is going to be fucking awesome tonight.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

WOOOOO!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

JOHN BRADSHAW FUCKIN' LAYFIELD


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

JBL AND JR!!


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Hate how long it's taken for some people to love Michael Cole, especially over an unfortunate incident. Absolute legend since '97.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

JR!!


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

I like JBL's announcing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JBL AND Jim Ross? :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

JR rocking the GOATee


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

JR looks like a fat Texan version of Heisenberg


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JR, what a treat we're getting tonight.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MARKKKKKKK J.R. JBL AND COLE!!!!!!!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh there he is! Happy time!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Woot. Glad they put both JBL and JR out there.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omg jr and jbl im gonna cum


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Good to see WWE capitalise on a serious situation with MERCH.


Well, I'm sure Jerry is getting his cut. It's not like he's got company insurance or benefits =p


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

JR's pop bigger than JBL


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jim Ross Back! Jim Ross Back!


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

This is so worth it, stay home King haha


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

We are in for a good nice of commentary.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

OH, THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RAW OF THE YEAR...they dont even have to put on entertaining matches.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

JR double yay!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cole as the straight man, i like it, i love this trio


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

FUCK YES. JBL, Jim Ross, AND Cole! My wish came true. Awesome.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

JBL and JR? Awesome.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Sandrone said:


> No JBL. I'm gonna cry...


...here he comes!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JR look like he fucked a lot of people up in his day.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That goatee is a fucking mess.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Gotta give it up for Lawler. Heart attack and home seven days later. 

JBL & JR :mark: :mark: Hot damn, this is gonna be some good commentary.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

JBL & JR, AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THE WRESTLING GOD and JR!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Best commentary EVAR


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES JR ALSO!? whaaaaa


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice commentary team! Can't wait to see if Cole can keep up.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't wait for the JBL/JR interactions...I can't fucking wait


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Man commentary is going to kick so much ass tonight.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry I'm late to the thread.


Who was it in another thread who said that Breast Cancer wasn't suddenly going to become Cena's gimmick? Yeah...you kinda failed on calling that one.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

One of the biggest heels in the company, arguably top heel Michael Cole...is now a face?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank god cole has turned back face, did a great job as a heel, but right time to turn back face.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

J.R. goatee..#heel


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Is it too soon to tell JR to go away...?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

JBL and JR, i'm in heaven


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish we had this commentary team every week. Haha.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

YESSS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DrowningFish said:


> WTF? Face Michael Cole?


Well, do you want heel Cole to wish harm or death on the guy and say that he hopes he never comes back? It wasn't a storyline so it doesn't call for him to be a heel character.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG JBL and JR!!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

JBL is back for one night? JR too? Should make good commentary. I hope Miz turns face.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's honestly so refreshing to see Cole being nice to people.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Is it too soon to tell JR to go away...?


Why do you want JR to go away?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GOOD OL' JR!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That kid didn't want that mask.. Their parents were like "PLEASE WE NEED IT FOR HER".


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Kick ASS! JR, and JBL! (Y)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The fans couldn't care less about Sin Cara :lmao*


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

We can criticize the WWE for having a shirt out for Jerry but I bet you they do something like donate the money raised on the new shirt to the heart foundation charity in America


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck tag teaming, Rey and Cara should be having matches against each other.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

JR and JBL? This makes me so happy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sin Cara's jacket looks like a Michelle McCool top


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Cara entering with Mysterio would really help him get over IMO


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice mention by JBL there, acknowledging another wrestling company.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

My boy Primo!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

They question on everyone's mind (and Mysterio's chest) is how much will Sin Cara botch tonight?


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

the sound is still off what the hell


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Flipping off the second rope looks so dumb. Cara should go back to the trampoline.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If only Sin Cara didn't botch/suck so much.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This could be a pretty great match.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Building dat tag division.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh it is so nice to hear JR's voice again.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Fuck tag teaming, Rey and Cara should be having matches against each other.


They're building towards that. Chillax


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What? What's CMLL? That doesn't exist in WWE world. Must be a promotion from Mars.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All I need is some red beans and rice to enjoy this match.


Evolution said:


> Is it too soon to tell JR to go away...?


You don't like JR?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

WWE TEXT ALERT: Sheamus & Cena vs. ADR & Punk will be one of the following three stips announced later:

- Tornadoe Tag Team
- Elimination
- Submission


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn didn't even see Epico and Primo out there. Ultimate jobber entrance. 

I guess this is the start of the Rey/Cara tag team build.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Count Grishnackh said:


> Flipping off the second rope looks so dumb. Cara should go back to the trampoline.


Agreed, he didn't even botch it that much after he got used to it


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JBL making shit up :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Cara and Rey look like they have good chemistry


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

JBL acknowledging Primo and Epico are actually Puerto Rican :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JR on commentary is nothing short of amazing. This should be the weekly team


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"I wonder if Rosa does her bush in Texas!"


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just laughed at what JR said.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL @ JR taxes comment


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

It just seems to be me who can't stand Rey-Rey and Sin Cara. LOL oh well.


----------



## All_Madden (Dec 20, 2011)

WWE turned Alicia Fox heel OUT OF NOWHERE last week, and this week they turn Primo and Epico back to heel, when they literally just turned face at Money in the Bank when they faced the Prime Time Players.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JT Martin said:


> JBL is back for one night? JR too? Should make good commentary. I hope Miz turns face.


JBL was on commentary yesterday during the NOC PPV.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Tag teaming is huge in Mexico. They really should place more focus on the tag team division. We can see some great matches with Rey/Sin Cara


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

JBL, Cole, JR, can the WWE Universe handle that much win at one time??


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Building dat tag division.


hhh:hhh


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The commentary makes such a difference in the product. Still, speedy recovery for The King.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> WWE TEXT ALERT: Sheamus & Cena vs. ADR & Punk will be one of the following three stips announced later:
> 
> - Tornadoe Tag Team
> - Elimination
> - Submission


Tornado Tag Team please. I imagine it'll be elimination though.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> All I need is some red beans and rice to enjoy this match.
> You don't like JR?


I liked him 6 years ago. He's not the same anymore. He'll be awkward and out of place tonight I guarantee it.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope these 3 guys stay on commentary till the end of wwe company,


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

It'll be nice hearing JR putting over stars on commentary


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Christ, this is so hard to watch. Cara just simply can't go.. He needs to be told what to do all the time.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Rosa :cool2


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Headliner said:


> All I need is some red beans and rice to enjoy this match.
> You don't like JR?


I could go for some red beans and rice right now. Cook that ham-hawk in there with it for flavoring.....

:cool2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> "I wonder if Rosa does her bush in Texas!"



actually, "I wonder if Rosa does her boys' taxes".

Either way, I don't get it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

are Epico and Primo heels again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I liked him 6 years ago. He's not the same anymore. He'll be awkward and out of place tonight I guarantee it.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> If only Sin Cara didn't botch/suck so much.


For a new guy, he really did fuck up.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

idontfeardeath said:


> We can criticize the WWE for having a shirt out for Jerry but I bet you they do something like donate the money raised on the new shirt to the heart foundation charity in America


If they did that will be hearing about it. Otherwise... that's a pretty slimy move.

"Now in stores: the Over the Edge playset! Complete with all the Owen Hart-falling action you could need!"


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

this commentary .....


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:kobe


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

JR and JBL...looks like commentary is gonna be the outstanding highlight of this show once again.

Anyone else feel its sorta weird seeing Cole happy JR is there when just under a year ago we had Cole making fun of JR's weight and being just a generally abhorrent human being?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Tedious said:


> Tornado Tag Team please. I imagine it'll be elimination though.


Hey, sorry. I got this from a friend I was talking to on Facebook and he now tells me it was a joke (after I talked about how the stips suck). So, yeah, don't expect this to come up on the show. Sorry again.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Where the fuck is Evan Bourne?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

These commercial breaks are so horribly timed, remember back in the day they'd cut it just after the actual transition spot in a match? These days you get a brief opening before the break and then they work around the transition spot and workover..just feels incredibly wrong and ass backwards.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> Hey, sorry. I got this from a friend I was talking to on Facebook and he now tells me it was a joke (after I talked about how the stips suck). So, yeah, don't expect this to come up on the show. Sorry again.


I did wonder why Tornado was spelled wrong


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

where the fuck was Rey when they showed their corner just then? :lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Where the fuck is Evan Bourne?


:casey


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

must be his cowboy hat lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> What? What's CMLL? That doesn't exist in WWE world. Must be a promotion from Mars.


This is why I think JBL is being allowed to say whatever he feels. No way Vince would let him say the name of another promotion otherwise.



Headliner said:


> All I need is some red beans and rice to enjoy this match.


I already got my rice and bean right on my desk. We hispanics keep an emergency bowl near us at all time.



Evolution said:


> JBL acknowledging Primo and Epico are actually Puerto Rican :mark:


Another reason why he's great. Most Americans probably don't know what a Puerto Rican is though.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Where the fuck is Evan Bourne?


He tweeted I think two days ago that he was "one week closer" to returning


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh wait he just blended in :lmao


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Has anyone on here who criticizes Sin Cara actually watch what he was like in Mexico? He doesn't really suck, I'm willing to bet language has been a huge part, and wrestling guys who aren't used to that style. It's probably hard on him as well.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm. Feels like JBL's crowded out on commentary.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Where the fuck is Evan Bourne?


Heeling his foot, smoking dat weed and staying the fuck away from Kofi.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn, turned back to Raw and I hear JR and JBL on commentary....who wants to borrow my time machine?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Mysterio thinks he's The Riddler?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm starting to really like this tag division. Not quite enough exposure but the base and showcasing are getting there. Rey/Cara, PTP, Kofi/Truth, Epico/Primo, Usos, Kane/Bryan, etc. I don't care if there like closely related partners as long as they enterain me.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was bad, epico(or primo) flew like half way across the ring to get onto the ropes


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Swanton for the win?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am going to like Rey & Cara together


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

swanton bomb copyright infringement, expect a letter from jeff hardy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice squash match there.


----------



## All_Madden (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL JBL commentating on the puerto ricans is hillarious.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! 

WWE is actually trying to build a team up with a legit winning streak through the ranks of the division?!?!?!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Put the mask on Primo or Epico and they'd both work better then Cara.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rey holding Sin Caras hand in that match something crazy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wow those 2 are over as a team. Tag team wrestling could be getting hot :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

If the WWE don't capitalize on Sin Cara and Rey, they're retarded. That is a money making tag team if I ever did see one.

Solid little match right there.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Fuck man, these over choreographed ass matches by Cara and Rey. Fuck those ******.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Swanton for the win?


Thought this as well


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Picture perfect swanton.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pretty soon Rey is going to run out of superheroes and supervillians to pattern his outfit after.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:jeff


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still one of the dumbest setups and moves in the history of wrestling. Fucking hate it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a fun little match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kill the hoes.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Mr. No Days Off


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! 

A Tag Team Feud that doesn't involve the titles?!?!?! 

WHOA!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

PTP getting some heat.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Woah they're actually building the tag team division and wait... it's working? They're getting heat? Wow. Who would've thought it?


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

I am finding myself randomly barking lol


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

man, PTP would work so much better with AW...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought Cara and Rey fell off the ropes before I saw the PTP :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This could be a great tag team with Cara and Mysterio


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What ever happened to Hunico.

Not that I particularly care really.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*TENS OF DOLLA'S TENS OF DOLLA'S TENS OF DOLLA'S*


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

MILLIONSADOLLAS!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I wanna hear Titus bark, and the PTP actually getting heat!


----------



## Praetorian Guard (Aug 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So Mysterio thinks he's The Riddler?


:lmao 

That`s what I thought when I first saw him with that shirt,


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> WWE is actually trying to build a team up with a legit winning streak through the ranks of the division?!?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut up black Cena. That's what Bryant said.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well put darren...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Titus was great but what the fuck did Darren just say


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HULK HOGAN, WE COMIN' FOR YOU...


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

MILLIONS OH DOLLAS!!!

Lol at the guys in the front row.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

take anyway from us wha


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

young is horrible on the mic lol


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great promo from Titus. D Young kind of sucked.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

I instantly thought of booket t when he said that


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That mini promo is the best thing that Titus O'Neil has ever done in this business.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

holy fuck tag division build up and titus isnt bad on the mic. omg :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Nobody going to take any wang from us!" 

What?!?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The PTP, the smaller guy stumbled a bit.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Titus didn't bark. :kobe2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao "ain't nobody gonna take any...way from us"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Darren just said exactly what Titus said. And why don't they attack Bryan and Kane instead? They actually have the titles...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL Darren Young added nothing. Not only did he copy what Titus said, but he fucked it up.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

We take and take..yes and then we will take and take more then taking


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

"Nobody gonna take any wang from us." - Darren Young


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

My God...a midcard TAG TEAM feud being built up? OK WWE, what happened backstage? This sort of metamorphosis doesn't just occur overnight.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Primetime players should already be tag team champions


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Titus on the mic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Young


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BRYAN AND KANE!!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Young sucks. Titus is good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *TENS OF DOLLA'S TENS OF DOLLA'S TENS OF DOLLA'S*


*MILLIONS!*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

3 tag matches on the same show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really, really hope that they don't have Kofi turn on Truth but I have a weird feeling that they will...ugh.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WE TAKE WHAT WE WANT AND AFTER WE BEAT THE GIANT AND LEX LUGER WE GOIN FOR THE GOLD

HULK HOGAN WE COMIN FOR YOU *****


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

can't wait for team friendship


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Prime Time Players
Rey and Sin Cara
Prime and Epico
Kane and Bryan
Kofi and Truth

We have 5 tag teams now and feuding going on with promos. Instead of just matches and rematches like usual. Awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus shouldn't be talking. He just needs to keep barking random african tribe shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prime Time ****** making a statement! :jay2


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

kane and bryan better keep the titles or ill riot in my moms basement


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So tonight's a tag-team night? Fuck...


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I am fucking marking over this commentary booth


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This show is in serious need of some Team Friendship.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

D Young done fucked up :cool2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was about to say, they have the potential to get a nice little tag team division going right now... but Kane/Bryan vs Truth/Kofi tonight? Time to break up the latter already?


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Titus was believable


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Fucking love DB and Kane together!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Do they know men can get breast cancer as well?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I loved the little shout out to Booker t there... "We take what we want!" damn flashback there, screw PG for stopping him lol!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Because breast cancer is a new disease and has nothing to do with any type of campaign or political elections going on this year. Right?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

2 tag matches in one night? what the fuck wwe, who drugged mcmahon?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Young should not speak so much. Let Titus do it for you. He ruined that moment for them unfortunately. Still good though.

Jolly good stuff.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

How many times has Kane been a tag champion as part of an "unlikely" tag team


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So the WWE recognizes that October is actually Breast Cancer Awareness Month..but like..they do this in September still..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I really, really hope that they don't have Kofi turn on Truth but I have a weird feeling that they will...ugh.



I'd rather have them make Truth turn on Kofi, kids love Kofi and Truth has proven to be a fantastic heel...could have potential. Somehow get Miz and the IC title involved...???....profit?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The commentary is five stars tonight.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll do it for tidus since he didn't do it. ARH ARH ARH ARH


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Jr's goatie is goat


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tag Team Championship rematch tonight...should be a good match!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe they can build a gimmick for Darren Young where he keeps stumbling over words?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so cute how WWE is pretending they actually give a shit about breast cancer.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Titus gonna fucka bitch up for real.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Because breast cancer is a new disease and has nothing to do with any type of campaign or political elections going on this year. Right?


LOL. Sad part is she will win.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good promo by Titus as well.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> My God...a midcard TAG TEAM feud being built up? OK WWE, what happened backstage? This sort of metamorphosis doesn't just occur overnight.


hhh:hhh


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Sandrone said:


> So tonight's a tag-team night? Fuck...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What happened to that comical African American fellow who yelled a lot when Titus and Young were wrestling?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cyon said:


> Maybe they can build a gimmick for Darren Young where he keeps stumbling over words?


That's how stuttering gimmicks begin.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Three tag matches? :Kobe

I know you're back there Teddy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Count Grishnackh said:


> It's so cute how WWE is pretending they actually give a shit about breast cancer.


*Yeah it's probably insincere but if it helps then I don't see the problem.*


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Prime Time Players
> Rey and Sin Cara
> Prime and Epico
> Kane and Bryan
> ...


It's about damn time as well.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Because breast cancer is a new disease and has nothing to do with any type of campaign or political elections going on this year. Right?


Meh, NFL and other sports have always had their campaigns to raise breast cancer awareness. It's about time WWE stepped up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Count Grishnackh said:


> It's so cute how WWE is pretending they actually give a shit about breast cancer.


Vince would just tell them to get fake breast:vince3


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Titus O'Neill seems like the type of person who would break a womans pelvic bone if he fucked her.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

For a second, I pictured Cena in all pink.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Young is probably pissed that Titus stole what he was going to say.


:hayden2*


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Titus has a come a ways from "Make it a win!".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Blommen said:


> Titus O'Neill seems like the type of person who would a womans pelvic bone if he fucked her.


i think you accidentally a word


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Teddy wants to rebuild the tag division, he's got dat backstage pull as Bookers assistant.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Clique said:


>


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> What happened to that comical African American fellow who yelled a lot when Titus and Young were wrestling?


I hear he went to a farm up-state.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Obese Turtle said:


> "Nobody gonna take any wang from us." - Darren Young


A thus a new meme was born


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

MizTV returns!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I really hope Cole/JR/JBL is the permanent Raw announce team. Or at the very least keep JBL around. I've missed him dearly.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Miz has his own Highlight Reel? AWESOME


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MizTV. Because another wrestler needs a talk show. Poor Beth with the jobber entrance.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Time for Beth to job


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat entrance for Beth. :lmao
God bless her.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MizTV?! REALLY?!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes Eve!!!!!!!


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

jbls face when talking about layla hahahahahaha


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god Layla on the mic again.... 

and oh hey, there's Beth.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Beth is hot stuff.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> What happened to that comical African American fellow who yelled a lot when Titus and Young were wrestling?


You mean Washington? Pretty sure he was fired for a rape joke.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Beth Phoenix on my screen?:shocked:


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

damn beth with dat jobber entrance -_-


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Miz TV? Wow they really are pillaging Jericho's entire thing aren't they?

Divas match? TIME FOR BREAKFAST


----------



## All_Madden (Dec 20, 2011)

MizTv, LOOL this is gonna be epic! Great push for Miz, every superstar needs a segment. Edge,Jericho,Piper


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> What happened to that comical African American fellow who yelled a lot when Titus and Young were wrestling?


The man put a muzzle on him, then future endeavored him. 

Creativity and pushing the envelop will not be allowed.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Blommen said:


> Titus O'Neill seems like the type of person who would a womans pelvic bone if he fucked her.


I would a woman's pelvic bone too!!! I'm always woulding those fucking pelvic bones.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Miz TV :mark:


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Moz TV


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Man, Beth has fallen off hard. Kinda sad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> What happened to that comical African American fellow who yelled a lot when Titus and Young were wrestling?


He got the boot for keeping it too real.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Beth Phoenix is back!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's a shame they're running Beth out of the company.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Job Phoenix.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol, aliens, stonehenge, etc.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's a shame they're running Beth out of the company.


She broke Punks heart!


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Layla should never talk


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

mild "hoeskie" chants

Also, Layla is ruining the commentary now.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

"Jesse Ventura theories, aliens created Stonehenge...."

:lol JBL is gold.

Layla's voice is annoying, nvm.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I think torn tendons is a bit more serious than a broken ankle.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Now how is Layla now mad at Eve??


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can someone turn Layla's mic off please?*


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Layla don't look how she sound.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao fuckin' JBL. Don't talk, Layla. Do not talk. Do not--fuck. 

i feel like Beth's just counting down the days till she can GTFO.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

the crowd just doesn't give a fuck lol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Layla with dat warped Christain Bale, english-american hybrid accent


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I think it's obvious Eve was the one who attacked Kaitlyn.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EuropaEndlos said:


> She broke Punks heart!


And how many did he break?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Layla needs to stfu


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Why's JBL blabbing on about conspiracy theories again?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I guess Punk couldn't handle Beth's strappy. *


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG what is this terrible thing they call breast cancer? 

OMG we need awareness for this thing right now....tunga2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao JBL telling bitches how it is


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL, JBL trying to motivate Layla.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Shocking finish!


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

I love JBL. shut Layla up.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> You mean Washington? Pretty sure he was fired for a rape joke.


I hate when that happens!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Beth with the jobber entrance? Ouch.

What's up with Kharma? I know she left when she was pregnant but is she not coming back?

And holy shit as I type this Beth is beaten by a roll up within 2 minutes. I can't imagine she'll be hanging around for this much longer.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"They" did it. Abyss is involved. Peace, Beth. unk2



NikkiSixx said:


>


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW, whatever happened to the days when Beth was the most dominant in the division?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Eve just squashed Beth..oh well what can you do


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd let Eve manipulate me.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I like Layla's accent


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

holt_hogan said:


> Why's JBL blabbing on about conspiracy theories again?


Hes been getting lessons from Warrior


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

10/10 for LAYLA, 1/10 for the match.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Saturday morning slam sucks


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

JBL is fucking awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good lord, they should scrap the whole division. Either that or bring back Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I guess Punk couldn't handle Beth's strappy. *


thanks for putting that image in my head:cool2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone suspicious of Eve. Nope, people in WWE aren't genre savvy. Teddy Long attacked Kaitlyn and set Eve up.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

was that it, do divas even have finishers? Is roll up their only option?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth is going to have a Chyna breakdown in a year.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Just remember guys, the Phoenix will rise out of the ashes.

Or get her contract terminated in a month, not good with legends.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

dont like how Beth has become a jobber for everyone

lame shit


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I like Eve's theme music quite a bit.


----------



## All_Madden (Dec 20, 2011)

The storyline revolving around Layla,Eve, and Kaitlyn is interesting. wondering what will happen, maybe a triple threat at Hell in a Cell?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Count Grishnackh said:


> WOW, whatever happened to the days when Beth was the most dominant in the division?


What happened to the days when the division didn't suck donkey shit?



dan the marino said:


> What's up with Kharma? I know she left when she was pregnant but is she not coming back?


No


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Beth with the jobber entrance? Ouch.
> 
> What's up with Kharma? I know she left when she was pregnant but is she not coming back?
> 
> And holy shit as I type this Beth is beaten by a roll up within 2 minutes. I can't imagine she'll be hanging around for this much longer.


Kharma was released.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I honestly can't stand Blake Griffin.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> She broke Punks heart!


I also think it's because she's dating Edge, whom left on bad terms with the company. You add both of those things and I'm surprised they even let her on TV on occasion.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Good lord, they should scrap the whole division. Either that or *bring back Kelly Kelly.*


shoot yourself


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Good lord, they should scrap the whole division. Either that or bring back Kelly Kelly.


Different concepts, same result, I guess.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Flipping back and forth between Raw & Monday Night Football. 

Peyton not looking so hot right away.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Good lord, they should scrap the whole division. Either that or bring back Kelly Kelly.


Id rather they scrap it than bring her back


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I guess Punk couldn't handle Beth's strappy. *


And Beth couldn't handle Chyna's.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rikishi did it for Eve


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Oh god Layla on the mic again....
> 
> and oh hey, there's Beth.*


She was fabulous during Laycool.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

What is wrong with Layla's accent? She was born in an lived in the UK (and the US), maybe I listen to BBC too much but it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cyon said:


> Kharma was released.


Damn it, waiting for her return was the one thing keeping me mildly interested in the division. Ah well.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

imagine an alicia fox vs kelly kelly hell in a cell iron man match


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Beth is going to have a Chyna breakdown in a year.


There's no way it will be as bad as Chyna. Have you seen Chyna's recent porno. In it she tells a fake Steph and Vince that she's "homicidally vengeful" for what they've done to her.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Beth is going to have a Chyna breakdown in a year.


Can't wait for "A Night in Phoenix." unk


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this thread is dead


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk screwing with his bitches employment situations for funzies again.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I need to watch Boardwalk Empire, now that I got HBO :cool2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Can't watch this media whoring anymore. Pink ropes pink shirts and hats, commercials during the show, we didn't do this shit years ago its foolishness to do it now.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> "They" did it. Abyss is involved. Peace, Beth. unk2


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

sickofcena said:


> this thread is dead


yeah i know right, everyone's watching football.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Layla with dat warped Christain Bale, english-american hybrid accent


Won't be her fault, this is what happens when English people work in America for a while. It's happened to me when I come back and people ask why I'm trying to talk American when I have absolutely no intention or desire of doing so.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

sickofcena said:


> this thread is dead


So far, it's better than the show.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Carmen's back


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Funkasarus


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

That ass that ass that ass


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't believe we're not even a third of the way through this episode....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cameron is still suspended right???


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Stripper heels for the Funkettes.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Somebody call my Bondsman... Somebody call my bondsman.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

the crew is back!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jewicide said:


> shoot yourself





Mister Hands said:


> Different concepts, same result, I guess.


At least she can get a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Brodus Clay....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's hope one of the funkette's don't get arrested after tonight. :troll


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

dat booty


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

DAT ASS
DAT ASS
DAT ASS
DAT ASS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

killacamt said:


> Cameron is still suspended right???


no


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cam is back from her suspension


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Malaysian Yaki..
And they had to find a black girl in the audience.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

killacamt said:


> Cameron is still suspended right???


Vince can't give up his brown sugar.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

sickofcena said:


> this thread is dead


The plebs put people off. Not mentioning names.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I honestly don't mind Brodus. He's goofy but at least it's something different.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, lotsa commentators tonight.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Heath Slater is fuckin awesome


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Brodus Clay sucks.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

ONE MAN BAND BAAAABAAAYY...jobber status.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Noooo one man band can't be treated like this.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i swear by the end of the night they're going to have a 10 man commentary team.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> yeah i know right, everyone's watching football.


Because football is still entertaining



Amber B said:


> So far, it's better than the show.


Been that way for a while


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

One Man Jobber Entrance.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

JBL is gonna end up deporting the both of them. Book it.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

butterface ******


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Holy shit Naomi, dat ass.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brodus vs Cesaro feud in coming


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why do they insist on having wrestlers sit in on commentary for every match? it's fucking predictable as shit that at some point theyre going to get the fuck involved...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

9 months later and we're still doing Brodus Clay squash matches. At least a story is being set up.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> imagine an alicia fox vs kelly kelly hell in a cell iron man match


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow they are caring about story progression.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Aksana's accent makes me roll on the floor sometimes.


Cesaro!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

is Aksana really a IFBB competitor? Or is JBL making shit up/confusing here with Kaitlin?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Save us Sandow/Antonio


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The best part about Brodus Clay's act are the hottys he dances with. 

JBL: "He looks like a Justin Timberlake trained Sea Monster!" 

LOL!!! The commentary is so much better tonight. Sorry Jerry.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"a Justin Timberlake-trained sea monster."

:lmao


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Geez, is this Rick Martel on commentary?! Uncanny.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

JBL, JR, and Cole. I would like that to be the permanent commentary team.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> i swear by the end of the night they're going to have a 10 man commentary team.


Antonio's only on commentary because he's apparently in a program with Brodus.. so..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

justin timberlake trained sea monster :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Speaking five different languages is the WORST GIMMICK EVER


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Cesaro


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Slater with the Diamond Stunner


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Botchamania are gunna have a field day with that match


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao THIS. THIS FOREVER.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh, I can't stand Brodus Clay.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cesaro is the truth


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Speaking five different languages is the WORST GIMMICK EVER


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Slater didn't sell that headbutt too good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck was that?
Why are they so excited? A win for Brodus means more Yaki.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Heath is giving me Jillian Hall vibes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A big splash, wow how original for a fat wrestler never saw that before...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

JBL WRESTLING GOD RIPPING CLAY APART.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

God please don't tell me we're getting a Cesaro/Brodus feud. Cesaro deserves so much better.

"Brodus needs to forget the stupid dancing". THANK YOU JBL.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

JBL telling it like it is with Clay's gimmick.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

jbl so true though, if brodus wants to get anywhere near his potential he needs to drop the goofy gimmick.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Cesaro can work in the ring ... not sure why they want to put him with clay


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

"It's like getting hit with a waterbed." Greatness!


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

This is why wrestling is forever dead


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Man, fuck Brodus Clay.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JBL: You want a memory? Win a championship!

Keep this man!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JR...please stay at the booth. 

JBL...please stay at the booth.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Those kids shouldn't be dancing with those whores..


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

They are dancing with a criminal woman right there.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

since when is Slater legit competition? lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh my God those kids dancing are the worst thing I've ever seen. Not even on Raw or on TV, just ever.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Funny thing is those uncoordinated white kids can dance better than Brodus.*


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Those white kids are gonna grab some ass at some point.

....and I'll congratulate them just like when that kid was grabbing Layla's cakes. :kobe3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Heath is giving me Jillian Hall vibes.


How? Because of the singing and shit? :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Amazing_Cult said:


>


Hey now, you best not be hatin on Simon Dean. :kobe


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Brodus Clay is a paedophile


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> imagine an alicia fox vs kelly kelly hell in a cell iron man match


That would surpass Alicia vs. Melina as the greatest match of all-time. Just ask Cameron.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Heath is giving me Jillian Hall vibes.


All he needs are the tits


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> JR...please stay at the booth.
> 
> JBL...please stay at the booth.


A-fucking-men.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Funny thing is those uncoordinated white kids can dance better than Brodus.*


So true.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

Was that JBL who just said drop the dancing crap? Glad someone has the balls to speak up.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I Came To Play said:


> Brodus Clay is a paedophile


Every week someone posts this, and every week it isn't amusing. Dancing with children in the ring does not equate to being a pedophile. Grow up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

virus21 said:


> All he needs are the tits


He practically has them tbh.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Slater is way better than Brodus but he gets treated like shit.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

The 5 languages thing is meh... He does sound pretentious so it works I guess but yeah something else would be better...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Apparently, Dolce and Gabbana endorse oral sex in their commercials.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So Cody Rhodes face turn tonight folks seeing Booker T is the perfect catlyst after their fued Booker can put Cody over and Cody and talk about his respect for Booker.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

damn. 2 hours left. it hasn't been that bad tbh but it's still a shit load to go through every week


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It blows my mind that JBL and JR are the emergency backup in case the worst commentary team in Raw history runs into trouble. So very backwards.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Every week someone posts this, and every week it isn't amusing. Dancing with children in the ring does not equate to being a pedophile. Grow up.


Dat u Gary?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wade Barrett SD Promo. Hell Yeah.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

what is with these terrible little dancing plants,
like cameron and naomi are dancing in anyway kids should see


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AWESOME!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> A-fucking-men.


X2

Think it's cos they're fresh. Everyone is used to the generic crud Cole vomits every week.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Apparently, Dolce and Gabbana endorse oral sex in their commercials.


Like the blow job musicals on South Park?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I can't blame AW for being angry. Poor bastard should have been born with tits and a sweet ass, he would probably still be employed.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> There's no way it will be as bad as Chyna. Have you seen Chyna's recent porno. In it she tells a fake Steph and Vince that she's "homicidally vengeful" for what they've done to her.


Why would you wanna look at Chyna's clitopenis? It's like a fucking creature is trying to claw its way out of a cave..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Whoever thought putting those 4 together in a song...is the fucking devil and shoots pink Easter bunnies.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MizTV!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

MOZ TV.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Toilet break.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

No way he doesn't mention Wrestlemania 28 in this segment. Hold on to that Miz!


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

This could be fun


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Miztv :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Does Vince have some kind of fondess for the god awful Kevin Rudolf music?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I Came To Play said:


> Dat u Gary?


I don't know what you're talking about. But seriously, grow up.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

miz doesnt deserve his own segment


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this man needs to turn face


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mizar can't wrestle for shit but at least he's a sharp dresser.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Seeing Miz with a talk-show makes me miss The Dirt Sheet.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Miz is boring and annoying. I'm going to shower and watch MNF.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually like Miz on the mic.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

500,000 viewers gone


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

what about the Peep Show


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This just reminded me of how much I miss The Cutting Edge.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's the over/under on A: Amount of opponents Miz beat at NOC vs B: Number of copies the Marine 3 DVD will sell?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

About to tap out.

Aweshome.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone else notice that Fred Durst helped collaborate on the NOC theme song?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Not even a hint of a pop for the chat shows, because they're shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Miz forgot about the Peep Show. Oh well WWE forgot about Christian guess Miz did too.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> How? Because of the singing and shit? :lmao


That and because he's a massive jobber.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

CAN YOU DIG IT!?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

pwlax8 said:


> Anyone else notice that Fred Durst helped collaborate on the NOC theme song?


yeah but its featuring that pathetic piece of shit Lil Wayne


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Would lol if Miz was like "And for some reason you don't appreciate me! So I'll be someone you love and cheered for" 

*Takes out Calgary Kid mask*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SoupMan Prime said:


> what about the Peep Show


What about the peep show? :lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

bookers theme always gives me that nostalgia


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why would you wanna look at Chyna's clitopenis? It's like a fucking creature is trying to claw its way out of a cave..


“Everybody wants to see anybody fuck. I hate Rosie O’Donnell but if somebody said, “I got a tape of Rosie O’Donnell getting fucked stupid,” I’d be like, “Why the fuck aren’t we watching that right now?”" – Seth Rogen from Zack and Miri make a Porno.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CAN YOU DIG IT, SUCKA?!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

There are seats in the ring...so are they going to, um, sit in them?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Does Vince have some kind of fondess for the god awful Kevin Rudolf music?


I remember a writer saying they disliked flying on the WWE private plane as Vince would often blast Kid Rock and they could never get any sleep.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Booker really needs to smack this boy silly


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Five time 
Five time 
Five time 
Five time 
Five time


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Blood Bath said:


> yeah but its featuring that pathetic piece of shit Lil Wayne


Not that, just the fact that they let him do that after the incident at SS


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

One guy chanting what.

For shame.


Oh look at that, The Miz doesn't mention WM27 or 28 at all.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao dat one fan: "AWESOME!"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Miz looking a bit like Seth Green.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Diggin the Booker T chant, suckuh.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Boring. Oh my.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Boring chants :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

O mah gootness, did yall see dat boy Miz takin away dat microphone?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Booker is about to drop Miz like a bad habit.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao at the crowd shitting on this


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ouch a boring chant....


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Booker is awesome. Needs to come back as a special attraction.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao JBL


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dem boring chants.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

boring chantss hahahah


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

JBL :laugh 

So good.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

More Miztv please thanks


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Ouch a boring chant....


Well they aren't wrong.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

To be honest, I'm happy with how the three hour Raws have played out. The tag division has been built, both mid card titles seem more important than normal and they still have enough time to suck Cena's balls.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lol JBL would agree with the BORING chant. He would.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JBL commenting on the ''boring'' chants :lmao.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Great first show Miz.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol @ JBL. putting in his 2 cents.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd burying the Miz. :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

So Long Moz


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Here comes Ryback's title shot.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

RYBACK!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GOLDBERG!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is Ryback gonna talk? I'm not sure what to think of this.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

JBL is gold


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm so sick of having blatant face and heel GMs, it's so boring.

I want an impartial, fair one.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

UNLEASH THE RYBACK.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

RYBACK FUCK YEAHHHHH


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

FEEDING MIZ TO THE RYBACK!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao JBL "I couldn't agree more." 

Did I just hear some motherfuckers dare to boo The Goddamn Ryback?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

why the hell do they still give this guy FAKE pyros, i mean CMON


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

He is so shit....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh shit, Ryback's back and he's looking hungry.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YES


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Furniture Fight


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL RYBACK GON BURY DAT BOY


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

get this fucker off my screen


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like Ryback will be the next IC champ.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Miz will be the first one to knock off Ryback.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Miz should pepper spray Ryback like Jericho did to Goldberg.

~homage~


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Where's Doctor Shelby when you need him?" :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryback is so fucking over


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Better than UHAUL*


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ryback just saved this segment lol I never thought I would say that


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn, Ryback is over more then I thought.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

a 1 man moving company- wow Cole

Ryback is over as fuck


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

FEED ME MORE!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sedate Ryback!

JBL is a GOD!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryborg is gonna annihilate the Miz. It shall be glorious!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The only good use of tout


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FEED ME MORE FEED ME MORE


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DAMN Ryback LIFTING that.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That was not boring.

JBL would after all didn't he hazed The Miz? Stayed being a dick.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ryback is a fucking beast!


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

That ***** watching Peyton Manning stink it up, Cole. Stop lying.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

That was the most I've ever enjoyed Ryback. In fact, it may have been the only time I've ever enjoyed Ryback.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I just noticed JR's goatee.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Look on Miz's face was priceless: 
"Oh shit I'm going back to Jobber status after this fuck beats me in 2 minutes".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol @ anyone who says ryback isn't over as fuck. he singlehandedly saved that segment. i want him to win the us and ic titles


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly, I can't lift, much less throw couches around like that.

"do u evn lift fgt?"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

yes keep Ryback away from Barrett. Let Ryback destroy The Moz


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I would like it if every time MizTV comes on, Ryback appears and destroys everything.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

God I hate Ryback... The Miz deserves better then this untalented meat head.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Ryback finally getting his IC title push.

FEED HIM MIZ.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Ryback is a future legend whether we like it or not (I personally love it). Lifting and throwing like 400 pound couches? Dear god and he's SO FUCKING OVER TOO.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Honky Tonk Man on his facebook "It could be a work". He's stirring again.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

ugh ryback


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

he fucking threw a couch. He THREW a fucking COUCH.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ryberg is incredibly awesome.*


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Anyone else hear the one man Goldberg chant? haha


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

o miz you are not controversial. edge had sex live on tv thats controversial


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Cool. Ryback could be getting a feud. A real feud.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Shazam! said:


> God I hate Ryback... The Miz deserves better then this untalented meat head.


To be fair, Ryback could wrestle circles around The Miz.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a shit raw this has been


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that did you know smackdown was #1 show watched on Friday has to be a fucking joke. No way is that shit show #1 anything.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz vs Ryback boy that match is gonna suck


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Josh and his stankface is fucking classic.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

"Then why did you interrupt?" :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh god Santino piss break.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Goddamn. Two more hours to go.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Paul E.

That one fan who keeps yelling shit is cracking me up.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The timing of that guy saying "You suck!" right after Punk spoke was perfect.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Punk would toss Mathews like a bitch.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I wish santino would fuck off


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ziggy


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

Shazam! said:


> God I hate Ryback... The Miz deserves better then this untalented meat head.


This sooooooo much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Didn't Cornette slap Santino???


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here comes one of the best things in professional wrestling today....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sheamus' next feud...

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0917/556365/sheamus/


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> Damn, Ryback is over more then I thought.


That's what happens when you actually, ya know, build someone up properly.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Vickie needs to start selling her products to those heels in the back.

"Insta-Heat Spray-On"


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh god my ears! Damn you surround sound!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Too damn good for too damn long!


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Lol that did you know smackdown was #1 show watched on Friday has to be a fucking joke. No way is that shit show #1 anything.


I don't know, I use SD as a drinking game on Fridays


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Dolph better win this...


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Missed CM Punk's mic time..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LET DOLPH WEAR PINK AGAIN I'M SURE HE HATES CANCER TOO

Um. Ahem. Excuse me.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE and Cena start pushing Pink for breast cancer, Ziggler immediately stops wearing Pink. It's the little things that make a difference.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Vickie got her Poncahontas gear on tonight


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My HDTV just showed me that fucking outfit Vicky has on.. 

Then it turned off by itself and flashed a message...

"I'm Done"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So ziggler was going to get his win back? okay....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I like Santino, but that fucking haircut...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

shows probably gonna interfere in the main event. fucking predictable.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Ryback coming out and destroying **** was the highlight of the night.......I don't know whether to be impressed or to cry.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen Diva is here.

[drops to my knees in worship]


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They're trying to prep Dolph for the main event, but he's wrestling a comedic character like Santino...... something wrong here.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Vikies nipples look erect.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

This Raw needs Big Show.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> I wish santino would fuck off


He's easily the most over superstar in the roster.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn ziggler is over...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess heels can't be in the fight against breast cancer.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL @ Ryback being over.

The Booker/Miz segment was so awful and boring that a kernel of popcorn riding a fart out to the ring would've gotten a reaction.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

holycityzoo said:


> WWE and Cena start pushing Pink for breast cancer, Ziggler immediately stops wearing Pink. It's the little things that make a difference.


Heels love cancer and cyanide and hate puppies and rainbows. It is known.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"You've gotta have a mind to play mind games." :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL, JBL almost blew Santino's gimmick.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

JBL acknowledging the Ziggler chants...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol jbl mentioned santino in canadian judo even tho hes supposed to be from italy


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank you JBL... love that someone finally doesn't try to cover it up..


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

YOU ARE LAUGHING AT ME YOU IDIOT


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

1) They really need to run a "Josh demands respect" angle. When was the last time he ever conducted a normal interview? Seems like Striker gets all of those :lmao.

2) A win over Santino should get Ziggler a lot of heat and be good to build him (I better not be fucking wrong..)


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"THEY'RE LAUGHING AT YOU, YOU IDIOT"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lol JBL, don't you know you're not supposed to acknowledge when the Universe goes off script?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I Came To Play said:


> This Raw needs Big Show.


Yeah it surely needs another guy who can't wrestle and MORE boring chants.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Vince: Uh, John....you're not supposed to mention those Ziggler chants.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

BOTCH


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LET'S GO ZIGGLER
ZIGGLER SUCKS 

Ziggler chants!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Did Santino just say "Gimme that, that's my gimmick!"? :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ziggler looks more and more impressive every week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie, next time, wear a bra.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait he isn't from Italy?!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dolph needs a distraction to beat Santino..............


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So they're building towards a Santino/Ziggler feud, huh.

That oughtta build him up. Go straight from beating Santino to cashing in that briefcase.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> LOL @ Ryback being over.
> 
> The Booker/Miz segment was so awful and boring that a kernel of popcorn riding a fart out to the ring would've gotten a reaction.


You obviously haven't been paying much attention lately, have you? He's getting one of the biggest reactions every night (with SQUASH matches, he hasn't even done anything cool yet 'cept for tonight) and house show reports have him in the "most over" every night.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

JBL is putting over talent better than I've heard Cole/Lawler do in at least a couple years combined.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Vickie is looking really good for a 40+ year old woman with 3 kids.. i'd bang.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why did that match seem so weird and slow?

Ziggler was talking a lot during the match to Santino. I wonder if something was suppose to happen that didn't.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler trending.. Give this man his WHC shot!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

GUYS, WE NEED A DOCTOR FOR SANTINO!

In ten minutes, that snake venom is going to go to his heart!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love that Ziggler remains over despite his shoddy booking ever since he won the briefcase.

TEAM FRIENDSHIP INCOMING FUCK YES :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Dolph needs a distraction to beat Santino..............


Be glad he won. Vince loves to job people he's pushing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

> Gregory Shane Helms ‏@ShaneHelmsCom
> 
> No pink shirt for Dolph now. Interesting.


Even Helms noticed it.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

So Ziggler has an solid match against Orton last night, but needs a distraction to take down Santino?


Needed to get it out of my system/


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Dolph was hilarious there. "you're a joke, a joke" "they're laughing at you, you idiot!!".


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So much for the reign of Team Friendship. unk2


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Team Friendship! Where is Harold?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

holycityzoo said:


> WWE and Cena start pushing Pink for breast cancer, Ziggler immediately stops wearing Pink. It's the little things that make a difference.


I noticed this too. haha


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Team Friendship! Where is Harold?


He better be their manager...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wouldn't it be fucking messed if ageing worked the other way around?... Like you are born by rising from the ground or materialising from ashes... And as the years go on you end up in a random woman's belly where you die ?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I swear if TF loses here...I won't like it nary one bit.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm guessing they're getting this rematch clause out the way early so that they don't have to put it on the next PPV, and put PTP/Team Friendship instead.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

No pink shirt for Dolph? Does this mean only Cena gets the pink now? I guess face of the company has to be the one to look like he is representing the cause.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope Ziggler's rivalry with Orton isn't over, I'd like to see him face Orton again, even though is overplayed their matches are good and I want Ziggler to win this time.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ziggler is getting the crowd on his side, and he's reminding me of Jericho. Not bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can WWE just turn Ziggler face already?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This angle better conclude with Bryan's balls getting electrocuted. 
NO!
NO!
NO!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Team Friendship is funny


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Wouldn't it be fucking messed if ageing worked the other way around?... Like you are born by rising from the ground or materialising from ashes... And as the years go on you end up in a random woman's belly where you die ?


 
/filler


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I swear if TF loses here...I won't like it nary one bit.


They won't lose.. Kane/DB segments are probably the most over and talked about segments in recent times, they're not going anywhere for a while.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr Shelby and Team Friendship!!! FTW!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler's finisher looks very similar to Chyna's finisher.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Barrett on Raw? Finally


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Wouldn't it be fucking messed if ageing worked the other way around?... Like you are born by rising from the ground or materialising from ashes... And as the years go on you end up in a random woman's belly where you die ?


how high ARE you right now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brad Maddox's theme playing there for a second.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omg barrett on raw


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I wish Vickie was my personal snake handler


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Barrett!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wade Barrett: Sweating out Alicia Fox's perm like a champ.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yas Wade


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Barrett!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Wade Barrett on RAW!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What the hell too many Smackdown guys on this show


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

If Orton is really leaving to shoot a movie, he should put Ziggler over at HIAC and hopefully push him to WHC


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES! BARRETT!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Wade Barrett :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why are they still pushing Wade Barrett?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Barrett sucks.

So bad.

Did he pick up "mark my words" out of cheesy villain dialogue for dummies?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Time for the BARRUH BARRAGE


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Wouldn't it be fucking messed if ageing worked the other way around?... Like you are born by rising from the ground or materialising from ashes... And as the years go on you end up in a random woman's belly where you die ?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Barrett billed as from "Preston, England", awesome!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i bet pyro is yelling in joy right now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Barrett's Street Fighter pose :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This man come out to ZERO heat!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I swear, Justin Gabriel is Ricky Martin's long lost twin.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoa. had no idea who this was. Gabriel looks weird. Nice to see Barrett on Raw.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

A squash match?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Barrett :mark:
can't believe I didn't catch his promo and fuck off with the rest of smackdown since i don't watch.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great entrance Gabriel. I'm surprised your coke bullet didn't fall out of your trunks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Wouldn't it be fucking messed if ageing worked the other way around?... Like you are born by rising from the ground or materialising from ashes... And as the years go on you end up in a random woman's belly where you die ?


You are fucking awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey its Father Damien Karrass!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

What are they chanting?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

We want Nexus chants? lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bring back Nexus chants...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

what are the crowd chanting? something nexus


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What did the crowd just chant?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

bring back nexus hahaha

CT has been impressive tonight!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Bring Back Nexus LOL


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Barrett is good for die hards but casuals show him no nothing


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Barrett with a street brawler type technique. I'm liking this new Wade.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Even Helms noticed it.


Tbf, Dolph got rid of his pink weeks ago.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It was like yesterday when Barrett was the top heel in the company.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Bring Back Nexus?" :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Barrett can't be that smart. He broke the first rule of Fight Club on Live TV.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh fuck no. I only need one John Cena beating 7 people despite getting DDT'd on the concrete floor in this life time.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Justin Gabriel should be pushed not Wade Barrett


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao They're chanting louder now.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"LET'S GO ZIGGLER" CHANTS!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You can hear an amoeba fart in this match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"WE WANT NEXUS."


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"We Want Nexus" lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Well that is a loud chant... :lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I guess Bridgeport is close enough to MSG to have awesome crowds.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I loved the WE WANT NEXUS chant*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Barrett:

Claims to be Bare knuckle boxer....


Tapes fists ...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

We Want Nexus. is this Bizarro Land lol.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

WE WANT NEXUS :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole acknowledging the chants and bring up company history. What show am I watching?


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

You know what I find funny, they used to say Justin Gabriel was like the AJ Styles of the wwe when he was in FCW. Now hes like in no mans land


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SMDH at "We want Nexus". Nexus sucked.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess the commentators are told to acknowledge the chants from the crowd now?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is Vince asleep or have JBL and JR given Cole some courage? The commentators have been mentioning the crowd chants all night.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gabriel's trunks look like a Snake threw up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I would actually be down with a Nexus reformation.. not like any of them have done a lot. And this match is pretty damn good... these two deserve so much better.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"We want Nexus". Why? So that they can be Cena's personal bitches again?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WE WANT NEXUS!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

We Want Nexus? A chant I respect...you see, burying them for John Cena was NOT a good idea.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Wade Barrett is trending I go to check and they're talking about how much he sucks


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

bye bye Wasteland hello whatever you call that lol. Looked great though


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn JBL is so good.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

Good match between the former Corre members.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wish he had shaggy hair still.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Cole acknowledging the chants and bring up company history. What show am I watching?


Vince must have eased up on commentary because of Lawler's heart attack. It's the only thing I can think of that can explain how Cole and JBL are saying some of the things they're saying.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Spill that tea, JBL!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

BIG SHOW WITH THE WM-

Wait what?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"This guys got champion written all over em!" JBL speaking the truth once again.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

what an odd theme for barrett


----------



## Xanthos (Jan 28, 2008)

Wade needs his Corre theme back...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I think this is why Big Show has been off TV for the last month: so Barret could come back and use the "KO Punch" finisher. wouldnt be credible if they both used it as a finisher and one is 200lbs bigger than the other.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

They had 7 fucking months to bring back Barrett with heat. And even still, they bring him back with crappy entrance music, and a horrible finisher. Fuck off WWE.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Barrett always kinda reminded me of a young Dino Spumoni.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Really hope the push Barrett to the main event, they DESPERATELY need good heels right now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Shot like a government mule.


----------



## BuffDaddyO (Sep 17, 2012)

Nexus > Summer of Punk whining


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Barrett is no better than Drew Mac


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omg jr mentioned government mule my night is complete


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are you marks sure Barrett is the future? Y'all was happy to see him but fuck his match sucked.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Did JR just say he spit him out like a government mule.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Superman and Great White Superman vs Lex Luthor and Mex Luthor.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Barrett really needs a World title. He so has "the look."


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Jon Jones said:


> They had 7 fucking months to bring back Barrett with heat. And even still, they bring him back with crappy entrance music, and a horrible finisher. Fuck off WWE.


It might be a horrible finisher, but it preformed well right then.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> I would actually be down with a Nexus reformation.. not like any of them have done a lot. And this match is pretty damn good... these two deserve so much better.


No thanks, it was nice for a while but they goofed it up the first time. Some of these guys are just now starting to break carve something out themselves, there's no need to jam them all back together and strip them of what little characters they've built up so far.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Is Vince asleep or have JBL and JR given Cole some courage? The commentators have been mentioning the crowd chants all night.


I was thinking the same thing. No way would Cole/Lawler mention rogue crowd chants.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy hell, they milked three discs from one match?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

JMHO still don't like that new finisher Barrett uses now.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Barrett always kinda reminded me of a young Dino Spumoni.


He should come out to "Smashed." Then he'd finally have awesome music.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Once in a Lifetime, awesome DVD.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL @ Peyton Manning. 3 interception in 8 minutes and now they turned over on a fumble. "Elite" quarterback huh?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

slater still the most over member from nexus


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone think Sheamus/Barrett inside Hell in a Cell would work?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Really hope the push Barrett to the main event, they DESPERATELY need good heels right now.


If they did that they would still need good heels in the main event.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Meh, I'll just watch the documentary part on netflix.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck Peyton. War Eli Manning and Flacco.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> LOL @ Peyton Manning. 3 interception in 8 minutes and now they turned over on a fumble. "Elite" quarterback huh?


He did this on Raw?!? Incredible!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrett will never get over with that terrible entrance music
Hell Ale Riley got over on entrance music alone...>_>


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Obese Turtle said:


> I wish Vickie was my personal snake handler


Queen Diva Vickie is quite the snake charmer.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

That DVD was garbage, about 1/3 of it spent on twitter. Only interesting parts were Rock/Cena hugging and Punk's comments about the Rock.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Modern said:


> It might be a horrible finisher, but it preformed well right then.


Modern, whats with Zach Galifinakis in your signa-

Oh shit thats Husky Harris.

:bron4


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Trifektah said:


> If they did that they would still need good heels in the main event.


True. Barrett is only one great heel.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Barrett wins!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Barrett will never get over with that terrible entrance music
> Hell Ale Riley got over on entrance music alone...>_>


Yeah, it's really generic. You can't even hear/understand the words. It has no pop to it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> slater still the most over member from nexus


:bryan


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Just give Barrett the World title already.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Yeah, it's really generic. You can't even hear/understand the words. It has no pop to it.


it's like almost every theme song in tna.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Fucking Flacco, Jon? :lol

Are you serious?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> "This guys got champion written all over em!" JBL speaking the truth once again.


In that photo, I'd hit it. However, he still does look like he's selling stolen watches in one pocket and booger sugar in the other.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hardcore Holly theme.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why so many commercials?!


----------



## goldenarmz97 (Aug 31, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> slater still the most over member from nexus


Ryback would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup Kofi is turning... nooooo.
Really? Jared?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

What the....are you shitting me?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Jared with the cheap pop haha


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking Subway


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Jared is still fat


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He has aides.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

WWE still doesn't understand how to fully realize a character. It's sad. Under no circumstance should Barrett have returned wearing traditional wrestling trunks... or have had a generic emo rock theme song. Nothing about those vignettes screamed "generic emo rock". He should have had an old fashioned English theme that brings up images of bar room brawls and bottles of whiskey. And he should be dressed like fighter, not a wrestler. You know, like his *character* demands.

But nah... give him "Generic Emo Rock Theme #14B" and let's call it a day. The fans will love it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Stop this now.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Is Vince asleep or have JBL and JR given Cole some courage? The commentators have been mentioning the crowd chants all night.


He's busy on the laptop flagging YouTube videos. Not just WWE ones he's gone a bit mental and started flagging everything.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am starting to get a sense that Triple H & Vince McMahon are writing different parts of the show. 

This is one of Vince's.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Is this product placement?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Please let Santino steal a sub again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God Bless you Kofi.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Damien Sandow :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Truth and Kofi are probably breaking up today. I wonder who will turn heel. Maybe Jerry.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

SANDOW!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane needs to come say Disneyland to save this.

SANDOWWW


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat product placement.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Save Us_Sandow


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is this crowd smarky?

Pretty cool.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Punked Up said:


> LOL @ Peyton Manning. 3 interception in 8 minutes and now they turned over on a fumble. "Elite" quarterback huh?


Texans are gonna have fun with him next Sunday.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sandow killed it


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I've loved tonight's crowd so far...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Sandow instantly saves every segment he's in


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another pointless segment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off. I can't.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This Bitch shit*


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

A ZACK RYDER SIGHTING!?

FEED ME MORE!


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Im going to kill myself, brb...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow that segment went from shit to decent


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yep, knew that was coming. :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

FEED ME MORE!


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

ROFLMAO!!!! RYBACK AND FOOD!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

RYBACKKK AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*puts down blunt* 

I could go for some Cornish game hen...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

sandow pop!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah. Right. Subway's 50th(?) birthday bash. Should've known WWE would play a role.

Ryback was pretty funny.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

lulz, you're welcome!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jared should get his ass beat by a heel. Sandrone is regulated to stupid backstage segment.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WOO! WOO! WOO!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Awesome segment.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey look, Superman 1 and Superman 2.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Jareds a tall sumbitch ain't he


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I always have conversations with people shoulder to shoulder, facing an invisible camera.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So cena winning tonight. Fuck off


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet Ryback with his constantly hungry ass probably went back for four more subs.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Fucking Flacco, Jon? :lol
> 
> Are you serious?


Ravens for live brother :cool2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you Sandow.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Rise Above Titties


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Sheamus needs to shut the fuck up


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking shameless WWE using show time to advertise fucking subway

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i wanna kick Sheamus in the nuts everytime he says Berty.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

This is quite pathetic.

This stopped being a wrestling company a long time ago. I'm shocked Jared didn't tell them all to download the subway app for all of the most up to date coupons.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL Sandow got a pop, the fans just love the Heels. Or maybe the faces just suck ass.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I bet Vince is absolutely fawning over this promo right now.

TEAM FRIENDSHIP :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Really really need to give Sheamus that drunken Irish brawler gimmick


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Whoever said almost every top face is made to be a stand-up comedian was right.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:lmao Bryan and Kane


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat berty.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Mexican Independence Day...

I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!! :LMAO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kane looks like he's having fun in this role.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Who they fighting?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Ryback Subway promo > Sheamus piece of shit backstage segment.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How many times are they going to do that "I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" shit...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kane is a comedy character once again. Why is that a thing?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mae Young Son


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol Kane and DB

Again where is Harold? Dr Shelby?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I always have conversations with people shoulder to shoulder, facing an invisible camera.


I seriously wish WWE would steal TNA's production values and style.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I disagree with the way everyone in WWE is being booked. Every fucking character on the fucking show.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually liked that Subway Promo... lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm the TAG TEAM CHAMPION! !!! :bryan


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

All of those backstage segments were pretty legit. Especially the first one. lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They take the piss with the ad breaks


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Evolution said:


>


:lmao first thing i thought of too. i imagined him taking like 50 subs


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Jon Jones said:


> Ravens for live brother :cool2


I can't hate on the love for your team, bro.


But you mentioned Eli and Flacco in the same sentence and I'm like :kobe


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> So cena winning tonight. Fuck off


Would you rather another fucking month of Sheamus vs Del Rio? 

What's that you say? No? Thought so

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I am the Singularity of a Plural Item! That's what Damien Sandow would proclaim...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Talk about Monday Night Football in the NFL thread please and thank you. *


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

What the hell? :lmao

First a random Subway segment that had was actually pretty funny overall, and then Sheamus talking about Mexican Independence Day and Jewish New Year? Is Sheamus heading towards being a comedic champion?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

This is the best Kane has ever been. :lmao


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

I almost fell asleep... I never fall asleep watching RAW. Is it really this boring this week?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryans saying "i am the tag team champions" sounds fine but Kane saying it sounds fucking retarded.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Evolution said:


>


This was exactly what I was thinking about. I seriously doubt he only took two. He probably went back for more.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ryback saved that stupid Subway plug, he saved two segments tonight.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Damn. Manning is stinking up this place. Wtf
Guess the injury is finally catching up


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Clique said:


> Whoever said almost every top face is made to be a stand-up comedian was right.


Worse thing is that they are bad stand up comedians...


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

Ryback is stealing the show!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Booker T and Goldust, Matt Hardy and MVP, and now Daniel Bryan Kane. Another awesome unlikely paired tag team.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I always have conversations with people shoulder to shoulder, facing an invisible camera.


It was really obvious then  I just tell myself, it's backstage at Raw, there's loads of cameras about.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Jewicide said:


> Damn. Manning is stinking up this place. Wtf
> Guess the injury is finally catching up


IS PEYTON MANNING THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS?

NO.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Evolution said:


>


I see a young Miz at 0:18.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

More Andy Murray British *PROPAGANDA*!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Heel said:


> This is the best Kane has ever been. :lmao


You weren't around in 98 were you?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Bryans saying "i am the tag team champions" sounds fine but Kane saying it sounds fucking retarded.


Still better than him holding X-pac in his arms and screaming/moaning to the sky.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Ryback saved that stupid Subway plug, he saved two segments tonight.


He is the true savior of the masses.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> How many times are they going to do that "I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" shit...


*I'm guessing until they lose the titles. *


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ryback saved that Subway commercial. 

Kane and Bryan look stupid, the AM act was good when it was a realistic skit, now it's just two goofs screaming, the same thing Bryan did before.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

That doctor looks like Jerry


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anybody else remember Miz doing a subway promo on Raw last year? What is it with WWE and Subway?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That guy looks like a younger Jerry Lawler lol


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

Kane and Bryan are awesome together, their segments are always the best of the show!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tag Team Championship match time!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Crowd could give a shit about Kofi and Truth. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Inbound truth heel turn

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

In for heel turn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Truth wearing white pants?

bama


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Sheamus/Cena will be big one day. 

Awesome to see King like that.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Does anybody else remember Miz doing a subway promo on Raw last year? What is it with WWE and Subway?


Most likely just simple product placement.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What was it Kofi said in that promo a minute ago thats making people think he's turning heel?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Does anybody else remember Miz doing a subway promo on Raw last year? What is it with WWE and Subway?


SubWay likes advertising on WWE's programming and WWE likes taking their money? What is the mystery?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

JBL just going off on Dr. Shelby, I love it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol gotta love when jbl goes off on cole


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that neither Kofi or Truth will turn here?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

NO! NO! NO!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KO Bossy said:


> Does anybody else remember Miz doing a subway promo on Raw last year? What is it with WWE and Subway?


Subway is a sponsor and Jared is a media whore.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Crowd could give a shit about Kofi and Truth. :lmao


*Or couldn't.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

YES! YES! YES! :yes


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hopefully R-Truth turns heel. R-Truth was gold last year as a heel.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"I am the Tag Team Champions" sign is awesome!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This will be a good match


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> SubWay likes advertising on WWE's programming and WWE likes taking their money? What is the mystery?


I guess...I was hoping there was a conspiracy behind it. Conspiracies make things much more entertaining.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that neither Kofi or Truth will turn here?


I'm with you, they'll probably just quietly split up.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Kane and Bryan look stupid, the AM act was good when it was a realistic skit, now it's just two goofs screaming, the same thing Bryan did before.


Agreed, needs more segments about Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

kofi will be the one to turn


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone think Bryan could be the guy to replace Cena at the top?


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Kinda miss awesome truth


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Arcade said:


> Hopefully R-Truth turns heel. R-Truth was gold last year as a heel.


I agree, though I would be interested to see Kofi as a heel


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

I want to hear JBL say something like "the fans aren't making noise to piss off Bryan... theyre making noise because they fucking LOVE HIM!"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Bryan was a top face. He'd save the WWE from mediocrity.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> kofi will be the one to turn


The Happy Jumping Jamaican/African turning heel.

Sounds legit.


Only way Kofi would turn heel is if they gave him a voodoo gimmick.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Loving this crowd!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see all the complaints when no one turns.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Agreed, needs more segments about Fruity Pebbles.


That promo changed Cena's career and pretty much took over the internet/crowds worldwide for over a year.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

No...."I" am the tag team champions...........


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

AJ'S tweet "I could use a trip to disneyland" :lmao

If she wore one of her old outfits she could get a kids price ticket.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jewicide said:


> I want to hear JBL say something like "the fans aren't making noise to piss off Bryan... theyre making noise because they fucking LOVE HIM!"


I want him to say that was well, including "fucking." He'd HAVE to say "fucking."


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Bryan is the most over person in wrestling.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan and Kane are so fucking over as a team.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Now, I could either watch an hour of RAW, or go play NHL 13 :hmm:

Decisions decisions.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Evolution said:


>


I've never seen that before. That's hilarious, makes me like the guy now


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm late, but Sandow saving that subway segment was great. Sheamus was terrible and Bryan/Kane "I am the tag team champions!" hasn't gotten old just yet.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr Shelby to interfere


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Still can't get over the fact that "Hug It Out!" is a legit chant.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> That promo changed Cena's career and pretty much took over the internet/crowds worldwide for over a year.


Riiiiiiight. Of course.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Kane and Bryan better win. Pretty sure they will, but you never know..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Somebody needs to make a picture of Darth Vader from Empire Strikes Back saying "No...I...AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" followed by Luke saying "No...that's not true...THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE!"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Bryan and Kane are pretty awesome together.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

At the blackjack comment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mainboy said:


> Does anyone think Bryan could be the guy to replace Cena at the top?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, Truth and Kofi's styles mesh together so well.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan is the perfect example of what WWE hates:
A guy who can wrestle and the fans appreciate it. When they try to Heel him its the


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how the so called monster is acting like a fucking a child with Bryan.... The AM stuff was funny but now those 2 are acting like fucking 5 year olds yelling. "I'm the favorite! "No I Am!" "No I Am!" seriously Kane has gone from a deranged monster to a bickering child in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Kane/Bryan will do good for the tag titles. They'll actually get the crowd involved/interested in the matches and segments imo.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They're like an old married couple. Love it! <3


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Why doesn't Kofi ever tag Little Jimmy in?

Dude is a serious prospect, I've seen him wrestle circles around Kurt Angle with a broken friggin neck!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vintage floor-to-commercial spot.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Amazing_Cult said:


> The Happy Jumping Jamaican/African turning heel.
> 
> Sounds legit.
> 
> ...


they been pushing lil jimmy too much for truth to turn... it'll be kofi. not saying it'll definately happen tonight though.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan RULES this wrestling shit.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

David Banner said:


> Love how the so called monster is acting like a fucking 5 year old with Bryan.... The AM stuff was funny but now those 2 are acting like fucking 5 year olds yelling. "I'm the favorite! "No I Am!" "No I Am!" seriouslsy Kane has gone from a deranged monster to a bickering child in a matter of months.


thats how its always been since he ever started talking normally, back and forth,


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why do people want Kofi or Truth to turn heel? 

Wouldn't that just break up a tag team that's over with the fans? Doesn't make sense considering WWE looks like they are re-building their tag team division.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

R-Truth heel turn hopefully.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If Truth turns heel, I hope they don't fuck him over like they did last time.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Why do people want Kofi or Truth to turn heel?
> 
> Wouldn't that just break up a tag team that's over with the fans? Doesn't make sense considering WWE looks like they are re-building their tag team division.


Not if you bring Evan Bourne back. Air Boom > Kofi & Truth. #fact


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm guessing until they lose the titles. *












Don't get smart.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone else think JR has been really rusty tonight?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Kofi getting hyped up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone remember when Kofi could do the bronco corner mount punches without botching it? i don't think i can.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Buckley said:


> Why do people want Kofi or Truth to turn heel?
> 
> Wouldn't that just break up a tag team that's over with the fans? Doesn't make sense considering WWE looks like they are re-building their tag team division.


I definitely do not want to see Kofi turn but I fear they will and the reason will be because of him being frustrated with Truth's fuckery. It will probably be the worst thing to happen to him since WWE has no clue on how to use him the way he should be used.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> Not if you bring Evan Bourne back. Air Boom > Kofi & Truth. #fact


I don't know, Little Jimmy is pretty over. 

It doesn't make sense for Truth to turn considering he'll have no one to feud with if Kofi does end up teaming with Bourne. Kofi is too kid friendly to be a believable heel. 

It would be a dumb move by WWE.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kind of reminds me when Kane and x-pac used to tag and the finisher was Kane chokeslamming x-pac onto the downed opponent.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"COME ON KOFIII!"

Lol.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Because he wanted to."

Bless JBL for calling out Cole's lazy commentary. Bless him.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Jon Jones said:


> Now, I could either watch an hour of RAW, or go play NHL 13 :hmm:
> 
> Decisions decisions.


Play when RAW goes off. Btw, go Preds!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> Anyone else think JR has been really rusty tonight?


Hmm..wonder why...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

:lol @ Truth's boner on that close-up


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WHAT A ROTTEN COVER. :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

JBL calling it like it is.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm loving this commentary.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Based on that cover, Kofi might turn heel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joey as a heel would be hilarious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why you gotta yell at him so harsh, lil' Naitch?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This match is already 5-6 minutes too long.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

holt_hogan said:


> Anyone else think JR has been really rusty tonight?


JR's been a bit rusty for a while but it's still great to hear him. 

He seems to be getting overshadowed by both JBL and even Cole tonight though, that's for sure.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Titus coming to ringside and just straight-up barking for ten minutes would be delightful.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

There is no in-fighting amongst Kingston and R-Truth...yet.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What was that noise?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jesus, JBL is going hard at Cole.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

What was that mic drop noise


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol it does look like Truth has a boner :lmao*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

What the hell was with that big noise? Was it just me?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JBL shitting on Cole

I missed that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please hurry up and end this.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Anyone else think JR has been really rusty tonight?


No I think he's been great. Last time he was rusty, but this time I think he's been awesome, as well as JBL.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rock316AE said:


> This match is already 5-6 minutes too long.


Pretty much this.

I don't know why people are thinking one of Truth/Kofi will turn heel either. Have they been hinting at it?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TripleG said:


> What was that noise?


Sounded like one of the mics under the ring that enhance the noise of the mat blew out.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

The Kane/D-Bry storyline is probably the best I've seen in a long long time. I'm entertained.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The fact this match was stretched out for this long shows why three hour Raws shouldn't be done.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

TAPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

WOOT TEAM FRIENDSHIP!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao


I'm glad someone appreciates my work.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> What was that noise?


I don't know, I thought Kane's fireworks went off for a second there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Two big ass pennies.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That match wasn't very good.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

JBL has been going in hard at Cole all night.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

kofi to hit Truth with the Trouble in Paradise :mark: then get gangster music and team with JTG


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Last night's match was better than this one.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn, I love this team so much


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Kevin Steen sign spotted


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HUG IT OUT.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSSSS!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

#HugItOut


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Team Friendship continues to run this shit :yes


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

who are those 2 hot girls at ring side they keep showin?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Kofi and Truth always put on awful tag matches. I'm glad they're out of the title picture tbh. Poor Kofi


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

go to commercial break lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Not another hug


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

JBL: "No, go to commercial break"

lol


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

HAHHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok go to commercial.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Daniel Bryan's face.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kane :lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

D-Bry looking ripped. God dammit what a weak vanilla midget that any of us could beat up, right?

This team is gold. Good episode so far. WWE showing a goood future.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE is drugs.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They are wearing the shit out of this. 


Like they do with everything.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cyon said:


> JBL: "No, go to commercial break"
> 
> lol


:lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This act is 100% embarrassing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is retarded.....


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe Kofi or Truth will turn heel one SD or on next week's Raw.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

JBL - Go to a commercial break :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> D-Bry looking ripped. God dammit what a weak vanilla midget that any of us could beat up, right?
> 
> This team is gold. Good episode so far. WWE showing a goood future.


Apparently he gave up his vegan diet


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I just can't get enough of this. :lmao IIIIIIIII AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bryan is hilarious. He's like the little kid of the neighborhood that no one can stand.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

_Now_ go to commercial damn it!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck, a fucking hour left.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Okay.This is going to get old fast.

>NO!
>Kane and D-Bry argue
>IM TH TAG CHAMP!
>Hug it out
>repeat


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I can see that I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPION thing getting old fast.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I can tell they are going to wear this out until we get completely annoyed with it.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

christ this is getting annoying


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sarita and Rosita at ringside?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

OTUNGA WITH THE GOATEE!

HOW I'VE MISSED IT!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LMAO yeah Steph, why don't you tell Chyna to be a star?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Be a star WWE. The daughter of the biggest bully in wrestling (she's quite the bully herself), and two HEELS are talking about be a star.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

they need to make two shirts...one with Kane one with DB..you know picking a side..


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE doesn't know the meaning of a good thing in small doses.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait they actually made room for this shit on Raw?:lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Fuck, a fucking hour left.


An hour that you don't have to watch.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOOK GUISE, THERE'S THE BIG SHOW!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Justin Roberts showing some personality. This kid's got a future.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought that tag match was pretty solid. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Naw, fuck them kids. Now lemme borrow all yo lunch money!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Orton looking yummy!


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Some guy looked like Dana White behind orton there haha!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

We got a glass of milk at school as a treat every 6 months instead of water. #thatchersbritain


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

orton vs tensai again /snore. hopefully he flips off the crowd again


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton would be a really good completely shitfaced lay. I still stand by that.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Clique said:


> WWE doesn't know the meaning of a good thing in small doses.


Indeed


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Clique said:


> WWE doesn't know the meaning of a good thing in small doses.


Indeed


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Those kids don't need anti-bullying campaigns. They need Jared from Subway. Fucking fatties.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Justin Roberts dropping that personality bomb


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I forgot Tensai was still employed.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

'I am the Tag Team Champions' is already annoying me. Talk about overkill.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Tensai FTW.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Those kids don't need anti-bullying campaigns. They need Jared from Subway. Fucking fatties.


*oh the fat guy that was giving away free subs earlier?*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> orton vs tensai again /snore. hopefully he flips off the crowd again


Or Tensai says "FUCK THIS GIMMICK" and comes out and destroys Orton in a shoot fight.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

That 50 Greatest Finishing Moves DVD is one of the worst DVD's they've put out recently, boring all around. 

And incoming Albert chants


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kane/Bryan are hilarious. I agree that too much more of the same old "IIII AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" will run it into the ground, but I'm confident that the WWE will have plenty of new and exciting backstage segments and whatnot between the two to keep the team fresh. ...Alright maybe not, but still.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Orton facing Tensai again? he beat that mother fucker clean last Friday.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I wonder if Orton is going to flip this crowd off too.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Randy Orton

Arrive.

Wrestle. 

Leave.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the bickering, but yeah, a little overkill on the tag team champions thing. Reminds me of Sheamus being the U.S. champion and saying "I am the champion of the United States of America."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm tired of WWE doing rematches from Smackdown on Raw. Probably because nobody watches SD so they figure they can get away with it.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I hope Linda loses, after all this effort to promote they are such a good caring company it would be hilarious. They are so full of shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, this going to be boring as shit.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

TENSAI!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Most over wrestler in the biz.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

anti-superstar indeed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously why do they keep showing those 2 girls? are they of some importance?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

see the hot girls again


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

So wait, is the prototypical superstar Randy Orton or John Cena?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I never knew how pregnant Tensai looks.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Why do they keep showing those two hot girls at ringside? Not complaining, just wondering.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LMAO Tensai almost murdering Sakamoto with a shove off the stage.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Man, the camera has been showing those two girls frequently. 


I can understand why.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Can we all just take a minute to acknowledge how awful Fat Alberts tattoos are?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Again a Smackdown match is repeated on Raw 3 days later. Why the hell do we even have Smackdown?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL at that girl rolling her eyes when she heard Tensais music


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tensai gets fatter every week.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> Kane/Bryan are hilarious. I agree that too much more of the same old "IIII AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" will run it into the ground, but I'm confident that the WWE will have plenty of new and exciting backstage segments and whatnot between the two to keep the team fresh. ...Alright maybe not, but still.


No doubt, but i can already tell they are going to shove this one down our throats.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Albert still has that asian dude as his manager?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Randy Orton
> 
> Arrive.
> 
> ...


Arrive.

*Fail Wellness Test*

Leave


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder if WWE KNOWS that Orton will be over no matter what, so they don't even bother writing shit for him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Can we all just take a minute to acknowledge how awful Fat Alberts tattoos are?


acknowledged. also, everytime he headbutts someone in the corner he goes SHNa. SHNA. SHNA.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel like if Orton sneezes too hard he'll get a concussion.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

David Banner said:


> Seriously why do they keep showing those 2 girls? are they of some importance?


Maybe they're WWE's answer to the TNA iMPlants.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Watching Tensai push that other dude is funny.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Again with the f word Orton? Sounds like my type of man.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Orton's personal jobber is a good role for Tensai


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol Orton don't give a fuck.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Can we all just take a minute to acknowledge how awful Fat Alberts tattoos are?


yeah him and brodus are poster children for what not to do at the tattoo shop


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

How good is Tensai? Seriously.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Arrive.
> 
> *Fail Wellness Test*
> 
> Leave


Arrive

Fail Wellness Test

Doesn't Leave


fixed. :cool2


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I never thought I'd say this but I wish this would just be a OUT OF NOWHERE RKO and pin. Finish this crap already.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Those two hot girls > Markout dude.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I always love how fat wrestlers that wear trunks always have them pulled up over their belly so it doesn't hang out and jiggle.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Randy sucks chants? Damn that's rare. When was the last time that Orton got booed?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

AAA, CMLL, and NJPW. Wow, is JBL getting away with a lot. Wouldn't be surprised if he said TNA or ROH next.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol at the Albert chants


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

@ Randy smiling at the chants :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Kentonbomb said:


> How good is Tensai?


Not that good.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

They really need to keep JBL on commentary when he's not climbing mountains.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Can he even hit the R.K.O.? I don't know if he can wrap around his fat head.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ortons smiling at albert chants haha


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Quick Orton, run around the ring until Tensai has an asthma attack 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Randy corpsing while in the claw....lol tensai will never be over

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I wonder if WWE KNOWS that Orton will be over no matter what, so they don't even bother writing shit for him.


Probably. He hasn't had a real storyline in like four months. 

Albert/A-Train/Tensai's gotta go. I can't tolerate him anymore.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

POWASLAM


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] Randy SUCKS chants


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match is boring.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I almost dozed off.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton is the best :lmao


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

God this show is fucking BORING. So many pointless matches.. we want promos!


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Orton is showing more 'edge' as a face than our Messiah, THE Voice of the Voiceless, CM G.O.A.T. 

lol

Orton dun give a fukk niqqa


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Orton just got a hernia with that powerbowb.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Is it bad that I like this "I don't give a fuck about anything" Orton?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Those girls must be plants


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Is it bad that I like this "I don't give a fuck about anything" Orton?


I think we all like it


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Whats up with those two hot girls?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MONEY RKO.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

randy orton corpse master. WHY DO THEY KEEP SHOWING THOSE FUCKING GIRLS


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Is JBL really referencing other promotions? Damn, I love that guy. I hate it how the WWE pretends they're LITERALLY the only wrestling promotion other than WCW and ECW.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Finally.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Albert should one day say shut the fuck up from the chants lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Starting to wonder if those girls are plants, or just die hard fans who wants the hot wrestlers penises.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MOTYC.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, has the camera man been on those two chicks all night?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Orton is in midcard hell.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cameraman love those 3 colombian girls in the front


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Is it bad that I like this "I don't give a fuck about anything" Orton?


Orton is a pretty cool guy

Corpses during matches and doesn't give a fuck


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton may be a stupid motherfucker who might date rape you but he gives absolutely no fucks and I like that.

The chicks they keep panning to are probably who the guys want to get backstage. Not joking.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it bad that I don't hate Tensai?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Is it bad that I like this "I don't give a fuck about anything" Orton?


Nope. I love it. Guy isn't doing anything, so why not?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

No, seriously -- who the fuck are those chicks?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Orton looks like he's legit hurt.

Or he's selling it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> randy orton corpse master. WHY DO THEY KEEP SHOWING THOSE FUCKING GIRLS


Two words: Ring Rats


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

When the last time we've heard the words "RKO" without the words "from out of nowhere" following it?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Starting to wonder if those girls are plants, or just die hard fans who wants the hot wrestlers penises.


Those are probably Orton's girls. rton


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

lol Ziggler there, they shouldn't use heels for those things >_>


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

5 bucks says the camera man focusing on those 3 Hispanic girls in the front row is thinking quite a bit about saving breasts...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Starting to wonder if those girls are plants, or just die hard fans who wants the hot wrestlers penises.


Either way, Cena and Punk probably already fucked them.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Starting to wonder if those girls are plants, or just die hard fans who wants the hot wrestlers penises.


Nah it's the ring rat that Orton knocked up on the side and her friend.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> No, seriously -- who the fuck are those chicks?


Vince said they'd get air time if they had a 4 way with him 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Either way, *Cena* and Punk probably already fucked them.



Girls over 250 only, playboy. :cena2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brings his side piece baby momma backstage. Doesn't give a fuck.
Fails a wellness policy test and lands a "movie" role. Still doesn't give a fuck.
Flips off a crowd and swears in a hyper sensitive PG environment. Yep not giving a fuck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok what the hell was the pint of that match? it advanced no storyline what so ever, and accomplished absolutely nothing.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I think ortons trying to see how far he can go before he gets in shit for it. Next week he's going to choke Justin Roberts with his tie.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Ok what the hell was the pint of that match? it advanced no storyline what so ever, and accomplished absolutely nothing.


It's fucking Orton


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Ok what the hell was the pint of that match? it advanced no storyline what so ever, and accomplished absolutely nothing.


You just described everything Orton has done all year long. Just roll with it. He is.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Girls over 250 only, playboy. :cena2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Ok what the hell was the pint of that match? it advanced no storyline what so ever, and accomplished absolutely nothing.


Welcome to WWE, take your complimentary TOUT video and twitter plug.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Ok what the hell was the pint of that match? it advanced no storyline what so ever, and accomplished absolutely nothing.


Because Raw = 1/3 Storylines, 2/3 filler bullshit



Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TNA plant attractive girls in the front row, WWE following suit.

But not until after they get Vince's approval :vince


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Brings his side piece baby momma backstage. Doesn't give a fuck.
> Fails a wellness policy test and lands a "movie" role. Still doesn't give a fuck.
> Flips off a crowd and swears in a hyper sensitive PG environment. Yep not giving a fuck.


Its impossible to give less fucks than Randy Orton.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Brings his side piece baby momma backstage. Doesn't give a fuck.
> Fails a wellness policy test and lands a "movie" role. Still doesn't give a fuck.
> Flips off a crowd and swears in a hyper sensitive PG environment. Yep not giving a fuck.


Yep


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Either way, Cena and Punk probably already fucked them.


Probably.


Amazing_Cult said:


> Those are probably Orton's girls. rton





Evolution said:


> Nah it's the ring rat that Orton knocked up on the side and her friend.


Orton sex tape to be released soon.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I like Randy but there is no way to make his victories unpredictable unless it was against someone like Cena.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Punk follows noones order


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But he bends over for Heyman.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Otunga speaks the truth


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

David Banner said:


> Ok what the hell was the pint of that match? it advanced no storyline what so ever, and accomplished absolutely nothing.


The show is 3 hours now, they have a lot of extra time to kill.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ahhhh :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Whisper, it makes everything better.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Otunga is ADR's spokeperson now?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Otunga :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Time machine :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What's so wrong about sleeping in a box, Obama did!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He said all of that in one whisper?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Otunga keeping it crisply cool with that coffee.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

SANDOWWWWW


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The way that Del Rio blinks. :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

SANDOW!!! :mark:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

aww fuck I missed Punk and Heyman


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Save us Sandow!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

The man is here


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sandow!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SANDOW! SANDOW! SANDOW! YES!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Brings his side piece baby momma backstage. Doesn't give a fuck.
> Fails a wellness policy test and lands a "movie" role. Still doesn't give a fuck.
> Flips off a crowd and swears in a hyper sensitive PG environment. Yep not giving a fuck.


Asks the fans for a cigarette and won't give them an autograph.

Goes from winning the WHC at Summerslam 2004 to jobbing to a man over twice his age at Summerslam 2006.

Zero. Fucks. Given.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Dat beard.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Our savior!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Alberto winks*
What the hell was that?


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

SANDOW TO SAVE THE DAY


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Punk and Rio reminiscing about that awkward man kiss


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> Yep


Not going to lie, he looks pretty swaggin in that pic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow. He is getting heat by telling kids to go to school?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Otunga buried Punk with that cardbox line.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Sandow giving a great heel promo...for Saturday Morning Slam.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

back to school boooooo. lol man i hate class

Sandow lol is great on the mic for sure.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Clique said:


> Yep


That picture is awesome. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sandow getting cheap heat from kids that are back in school

ahahaha he's amazing.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So Sandow's cutting the promo he cut on Saturday Morning Slam?

:lmao JBL. "true."


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JR is a modern Shakesspeare. He can come up with as many words as he feels like.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How is Sandow a heel? I appreciate a vocab lesson!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Clique said:


> Yep


Orton is money.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL, Sandow.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Hasn't Jericho used miscreant before?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't get what's so special about Sandow. However, he looks like Non so he's cool with me.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and you guys like this..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Not going to lie, he looks pretty swaggin in that pic.


Givin' no fucks works for him.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

"We have a lot to get through!" I love this

OH HERE COMES RYDER TO RUIN IT


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Get this Jewrsey SHore rip off away from my TV screen!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Ryder two times in one night?

The fuck is wrong with Vince?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

............................................. :lmao. That was sooooooooooooooooo lame.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

An angel loses its wings everytime "Woo woo woo" sounds off.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Zack Ryder doing his job again, Lets get the heel some heat here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jersey Shore cancelled and homeboy still got this gimmick.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Save_Us.Sandow


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ZACK RYDER? ON RAW? WITH A MIC?

Vince is definitely asleep.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sandow is awesome. And I don't care what anyone says, I like Ryder, too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zack clowning Sandrone! :jay2


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ugggghhhhh Ryder...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Will Cena let Sandow wear pink? We're about to find out.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

fuck please make ryder get rid of that gimmick he's only like 26 he has a lot of time still


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ryder had to come out and ruin our lesson for this evening...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Since Jersey Shore is ending I think Zac Ryder should change his gimmmick


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Woo Woo Woo, Ryder.
Too bad he's probably gonna get squashed.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandow is awesome, and Ryder is just straight lame


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Sandow is awesome. And I don't care what anyone says, I like Ryder, too.



totally agree


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao

Sandow is fucking amazing!

"I am trying to help you half-wits..."

I maintain Raw needs Sandow for the full three hours.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

genocide_cutter said:


> Since Jersey Shore is ending I think Zac Ryder should change his gimmmick


Except his gimmick came BEFORE Jersey Shore and has nothing to do with it.

Seriously, guys. Changing the gimmick would be fine, but it has nothing to do with Jersey Shore.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey did you guys know that Man U is playing Newcastle in the League Cup? In case that last thirty commercials didn't sink in.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Whats up with the Ryder hate? Everyone seems to start to hate him or sleep after his story with Kane, Eve, & Cena.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

The WWE has become Nazi Germany because apparently whomever is acting GM can do *whatever they want* at any time and you have to listen to them.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmm is Sandow allowed to wear the pink trunks?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> ZACK RYDER? ON RAW? WITH A MIC?
> 
> Vince is definitely asleep.


he's still on YouTube.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryder should get detention.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

WORD #1 TAMINITY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Will Cena let Sandow wear pink? We're about to find out.*


If he's all of a sudden wearing any color other than pink then I might tinkle myself with laughter.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuck ryder I was enjoying that Sandow lecture


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy shit! They made him change his pink tights! Those bastards!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Except his gimmick came BEFORE Jersey Shore and has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Seriously, guys. Changing the gimmick would be fine, but it has nothing to do with Jersey Shore.


Uh what? Jersey shore debuted while Ryder was an edge head...

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I still can't believe some men in the crowd are actually wearing those pink fucking hats. Do they realize how stupid they look?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> If he's all of a sudden wearing any color other than pink then I might tinkle myself with laughter.


*:lmao there ya go :lmao*


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope. No pink for Sandow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's wearing purple :lmao


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Sandow with the purp lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It's purple.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Will Cena let Sandow wear pink? We're about to find out.*


NOPE.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*:lmao. No more pink trunks. *


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Now he's wearing purple? I see how this works...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Sandow wearing all purple.

:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't with this company. :lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Will Cena let Sandow wear pink? We're about to find out.*


The answer was "no." unsurprisingly


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ONLY CENA WEARS PINK
BC ONLY CENA CARES ABOUT CANCER!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

john cena with the colormonopoly


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL PURPLE


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sandrone got lavender tights tonight. Cena got pink on lock tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ONLY FACES (or CM Punk because he's CM Punk) can wear pink.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So is Cole the face announcer now?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Fuck Cena, hoarding all the pink for himself. Greedy bastard!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Another boring match.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

JCLayfield :lmao

Lady Gaga more important than this match :lmao

and I agree with everyone else, JR has been pretty quiet/irrelevant all night.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> WORD #1 TAMINITY


Temerity...

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

To be fair Sandow is supposed to be heel


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

JY57 said:


> Whats up with the Ryder hate? Everyone seems to start to hate him or sleep after his story with Kane, Eve, & Cena.


They forced him on TV too much and then they made him look like a loser who couldn't get the girl and lost his title.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol WWE.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

jbl shitting on cole


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

JBL is fucking awesome tonight.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBL killing Cole on commentary. lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Uh what? Jersey shore debuted while Ryder was an edge head...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


Jersey Shore started late 09. Ryder was using the gimmick on WWECW for months before that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So, purple. That's still kind of close to pink, right?

I like these two guys a lot. Sandow is awesome of course. Ryder might not be the best in the ring or on the mic all the time, but the guy has a lot of enthusiasm; it's infectious.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Temerity is a big word? Where did you go to school?!?!?"

L-O-FUCKING-L!!! 

Keep JBL at the booth!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JBL is spazzing. Holy hell. :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Can we get a JBL smiley?

"Good god, Cole, you should have learned that at Syracuse."

Homeboy has been going HARD on Cole all damn night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't you ignoramuses know the difference between purple and lavender?


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

Haha JBL going off on Cole


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

JBL and Cole. Just like the good ol hilarious days on Smackdown.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Vote for Linda guys, heels can't wear pink because they are "bad" and can't be against cancer.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder if Santino can dance the cha cha...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JBL NEEDS TO BE ON COMMENTARY FULL TIME!! :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL DID JBL SAY SANDOL


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jbl and cole are the only reason to watch


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Uh what? Jersey shore debuted while Ryder was an edge head...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo





> Ryder made his return to ECW on May 5, 2009.





> Jersey Shore is an American reality television series that premiered on MTV on December 3, 2009 in the United States.


I am pretty sure May comes before December.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Suddenly Sandow and Ziggler can't wear pink? Yeah, this is not another part of the shameless campaign to get Cena over...:flair3

JBL is great.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Only Cena cares about fighting cancer, y'all.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

JBL saving us from Cole


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

There are literally no videos of tonight's Raw on YouTube. Usually there's loads of the early parts etc. Frightening.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Don't you ignoramuses know the difference between purple and lavender?


ALL WE KNOW IS THAT IT'S NOT PINK

SANDOW IS PRO-CANCER


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

JBL is great lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No more pink for anyone except Cena! he's the only one who cares!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

if ryder wins will pyro shit himself?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> ALL WE KNOW IS THAT IT'S NOT PINK
> 
> SANDOW IS PRO-CANCER


Think someone can get that sign into a show??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just flipped back from the ESPN Halftime show. 

This match is still going?!?!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank God


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Man, Ryder needs a new finish. Damn thing never works.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Only Cena cares about fighting cancer, y'all.


Actually there is people who love cancer so much that when we start a campaign to fight cancer using the color pink those people who have use pink for sometime change their color!!:westbrook2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He lost to a neckbreaker? At least the match is over.

WWE can't book mid-card for shit. Ugh.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

holt_hogan said:


> There are literally no videos of tonight's Raw on YouTube. Usually there's loads of the early parts etc. Frightening.


Damn. Vince is doing a good job then.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

-JR "So you think Ryder is a hot dog?"

-JBL "Yes."

:lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

New word for you Ryder humble haha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sandow says : Yay Cancer.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"He had the temerity to win" 

LOL!!! JBL, I love you.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Very good match. Sandow just does better and better every week.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Still don't understand why Sandow and Ryder aren't feuding. It'd be perfect. Oh well. Was good to see Ryder. When Vince is back next week, he'll disappear again.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

its his finisher why would they just say "a neckbreaker".


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Michael Sampson? What happened to James Andrews?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He lost to a neckbreaker? At least the match is over.
> 
> WWE can't book mid-card for shit. Ugh.


Sandrone is the future of the midcard division for years to come.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck Cena for being the only one wearing pink.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Never knew sandow was an Arab, cool


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Sandrone is the future of the midcard division for years to come.


I guess it's good to be the future of nothing.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am glad Snadow won and did not run out of the ring to the back like the last 2 times he wrestled.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

"Super main event" :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

DrowningFish said:


> Never knew sandow was an Arab, cool


He is gettin dat Arab Mon-

Seriously fuck that song.

I like making obscure references to music sometimes, but that song is just too horrible.

I apologize.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, seriously, the WWE needs to find out what the full they are doing with Ryder. This is so stupid. 

Anyways, did JBl say if you look up ignoranus in the dictionary you either see a black guy or Michael cole? I may have heard wrong lol.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

The WWE doctor they are showing in the Lawler clips is ... pretty jacked for a doctor. He's built like a middle-aged wrestler.

That's weird.


----------



## Airstyles77 (Nov 10, 2011)

So many commercials.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> Michael Sampson? What happened to James Andrews?


Andrews does all their surgeries in Birmingham I think. Sampson is the geez at ringside in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Honestly, I could watch all of Raw again without skipping anything just to hear JBL on commentary. The man isn't a wrestling god, he's a commentary god!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> There are literally no videos of tonight's Raw on YouTube. Usually there's loads of the early parts etc. Frightening.


This video has been removed as a violation of YouTube's policy against spam, scams, and commercially deceptive content.
Sorry about that.

That's what it says for all RAW vids besides WWEFanNation Lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE act like they never combined main-events together to form tag matches.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Fucking no talent Sandow winning over the Broski? One does not simply get up from the broski boot. He kicked hat man head off!

Fuck this company in it's crapper. Ryder is more over than Cenafag ffs!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

So Ziggler and Sandow are not allowed to wear pink because they are heels.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I guess it's good to be the future of nothing.


There's nothing wrong being a midcard fixture. He'll be in the same vein as a guy like Santino.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Guess Sandow has to wait for a proper feud. Sucks, but what can you do


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

JobbyJobberson said:


> The WWE has become Nazi Germany because apparently whomever is acting GM can do *whatever they want* at any time and you have to listen to them.


................


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Okay, seriously, the WWE needs to find out what the full they are doing with Ryder. This is so stupid.
> 
> Anyways, did JBl say if you look up ignoranus in the dictionary you either see a black guy or Michael cole? I may have heard wrong lol.


Black hat, referring to JRs hat.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

stonefort said:


> The WWE doctor they are showing in the Lawler clips is ... pretty jacked for a doctor. He's built like a middle-aged wrestler.
> 
> That's weird.


Vinnie don't want no vanilla midgets working on his wrestlers.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

DrowningFish said:


> Never knew sandow was an Arab, cool


No kidding? I just thought he had a bitchin' tan going on.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sky One your comedy shows are not funny!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Brogue kick controversy continues? Please.:lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Vinnie don't want no vanilla midgets working on his wrestlers.


:vince "I don't want some indy vanilla midget hack-doctor working on my sweaty men!"

Seriously, I bet when Vince was interviewing Sampson, he legit asked him if he lifted.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

We know what led to the decision: Booker realized this is wrestling.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

big show run in incoming


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh great this Del Rio and Sheamus feud is gonna continue with that fucking changing the ban at last minute thing. I knew they'd find some way for Del Rio to bitch his way into another match.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Two rotten bastards coming to the Ring super Cena and super Sheamus!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how they did weeks and weeks of TV saying that the Brogue Kick would be banned and ultimately, it didn't mean a damn thing come PPV time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sheamus and Cena: Team Cornball White Dudes

That new ref giving side eye to no one in particular.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Why are wwe so retarded? They put ziggler in the cancer campaign video and then dont let him wear pink? WTF!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Sky One your comedy shows are not funny!


An Idiot Abroad was the exception.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

fake ass Bret Hart


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Oh great this Del Rio and Sheamus feud is gonna continue with that fucking changing the ban at last minute thing. I knew they'd find some way for Del Rio to bitch his way into another match.


Wait what?

Their feud is still going on? :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus & Cena coming out before Del Rio & Punk. You can stop bitching about entrance now people. WWE obviously doesn't care about that, neither do I.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay Cena's side-tron are hilarious


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena and Sheamus coming out first? Yeah, Vince must have went back to the hotel early tonight or something.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Team super/no sell


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

WHY DOESN'T PUNK GET A PINK SHIRT DAMNIT!!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Ricardooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

JBL vs Del Rio WM29 can be interesting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It was totally Cena's idea because Cena was the one to discover breast cancer a couple of weeks ago and he will be the one to find a cure. Cena will help women all over the world no sell cancer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"He reminds me of somebody". JBL should of went a little further and it would of been brilliant.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

JBL being reminded about himself when Alberto comes.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wait wait wait...Punk actually gets to come out last????


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

that pink titantron just looks wrong on cena lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Ricardo's swag is literally on at all times.

Saw the dude gettin in a Benz with the backseat full of bitches.

Touched his arm one time.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

JBL acknowledging the fact ADR is a Bexican version of him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol JBL "he reminds me of somebody" wondered how long it would be before he commented on that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao :lmao HEYMAN


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Heyman offering his watch :lmao :lmao :lmao

Heyman is my favorite person in wrestling.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Punk is so fuckin bad ass


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> It was totally Cena's idea because Cena was the one to discover breast cancer a couple of weeks ago and he will be the one to find a cure. Cena will help women all over the world no sell cancer.


:lmao Crying.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at the high five. Punk/Heyman are awesome.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

JBL talking about himself when he sees ADR


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Paul E :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyman running to give Punk a high five made my day.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

We need a gif of Punk and Heyman's high five. It was epic.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Amber B said:


> It was totally Cena's idea because Cena was the one to discover breast cancer a couple of weeks ago and he will be the one to find a cure. Cena will help women all over the world no sell cancer.


Like before this i didn't know what breast cancer was!!!
WE NEED MOAR AWARENESS NOW!
MORE PINK SHIRTS SO PEOPLE CAN KNOW WHAT CANCER IS!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ho ho inc said:


> WHY DOESN'T PUNK GET A PINK SHIRT DAMNIT!!



*CM PINK would be awesome! *


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Punk high fiving Heyman


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahahahha punk talkin shit to a pretty boy


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heyman's watch says it's clobberin time. And a high five. woot.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

ADR will be pined by Cena


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Heyman hopping and skipping in the air mah goodness!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk giving the fans what they want... Nexus colors


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Ether said:


> This video has been removed as a violation of YouTube's policy against spam, scams, and commercially deceptive content.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> That's what it says for all RAW vids besides WWEFanNation Lol


YouTube will be out of business next year if this keeps up.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

How much would you mark out If del rio rolled out in a delorean?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Amber B said:


> It was totally Cena's idea because Cena was the one to discover breast cancer a couple of weeks ago and he will be the one to find a cure. Cena will help women all over the world no sell cancer.


:cool2 love it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's fun watching Punk and Heyman together.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You can't tell me that Punk doesn't look like a really successful drug dealer. Still would though, kinda sorta.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amber B said:


> It was totally Cena's idea because Cena was the one to discover breast cancer a couple of weeks ago and he will be the one to find a cure. Cena will help women all over the world no sell cancer.


I wasn't sure that's what I heard... but that kinda proves the whole "let's use cancer to get Cena cheered!" shctick doesn' it :no:


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Somebody gif that high five :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Heyman stole this show with that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at how much the World title doesn't matter.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I wonder if they will fight over which team has which corner of the ring.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Can I please get a gif of that Heyman jumping high-5??


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

manoverboard1619 said:


> How much would you mark out I'd del rio rolled out in a delorean?


Punk would burn the almanac and Del Rio would erase from existence.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> It's fun watching Punk and Heyman together.


what wrestling should be not this other bull shit we get


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh crap, I just realized Brad Maddox is the ref.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats up with all these tag matches?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Some of you just need to Rise Above the Pink


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Delayed pose.....epic!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Men chanting Cena Sucks, Women & Children chanting Lets Go Cena.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice stalling.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Ohhh. I get it. Only he gets to wear pink because he's a cancer to the WWE. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Buckley said:


> Punk giving the fans what they want... Nexus colors


Well he had no other choice.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Now we know why the girls are there in the front row.*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Epic stalling.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

um ok


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Hope he's still holding up the title when we get back from break.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The little kid marks are screaming their lungs out! :cena


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I've forgotten JR's been out there half the time. It's nice to see him but he's been pretty quiet. Or maybe Cole/JBL are just talking too much for him to get a word in.


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

Is this why RAW went 3 hours so we can have Punk stand in the middle of the ring and hold the title for days?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Amber B said:


> You can't tell me that Punk doesn't look like a really successful drug dealer. *Still would though, kinda sorta.*


unk2


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy WWE '13 commercials, Batman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE should do a BE A STAR program for high school kids and the whole purpose should be for Cena to tell the male teens to RISE ABOVE VAGINA. Little corny rainbow fuck.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey I made a round trip to China. Is Punk still standing in the middle of the ring?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing_Cult said:


> unk2


Just once.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Ha ha awesome...



> During "The Miz TV" segment on RAW this week, Ryback tossed numerous items including a live microphone to the floor and into the crowd. One of the items Ryback threw was a live microphone. That mic wound up in the hands of a fan in the front row. The fan then grabbed it and started yelling “Goldberg! Goldberg!”. The comments were audible for a brief time before WWE security ran over and chased the fan down. No word on if he was ejected from the building.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Hey I made a round trip to China. Is Punk still standing in the middle of the ring?


Yes


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i hate the banned move angles, they're always boring as fuck.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat Hardcore Holly music.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk and I should bowl together and drink pepsi..and talk about not getting no respect lol.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> Ha ha awesome...


:kg3

GOAT fan


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

JBL has been better than JR by far:evil::westbrook2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What kind of self respecting man would wear a pink hat? and not just any pink hat an all pink hat with a little child logo on the front, do they have no shame?


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> Ha ha awesome...


fucking lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

If Cena pins punk clean here, the title is safe with punk for hell in a cell

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Punk with DAT TAG!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Ha ha awesome...


That's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lol Cena adding to his moveset huh


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

David Banner said:


> What kind of self respecting man would wear a pink hat? and not just any pink hat an all pink hat with a little child logo on the front, do they have no shame?


You do know its to support breast cancer... right?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Cena with the monkey flip unk


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SPOILER ALERT



Cena gets a rematch


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm going to be honest Amber B, your "stalker" had a point.

You do splooge over Punk alot.
Not that I'm bashing you for it, that's your thing ; just an observation.


On topic: I am loving the commentary, best I've heard in a long time; feels good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk ass shot. Why does the back of Punk's legs look like a lady's?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show's probably going to punch Fella out so that Show/Fella is set up for the October PPV.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Buckley said:


> You do know its to support breast cancer... right?


David is a heel, bro, lay off him.


Only heels hate titties.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Buckley said:


> You do know its to support breast cancer... right?


He doesn't care. He's a _man_.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BarrettBarrage said:


> I'm going to be honest Amber B, your "stalker" had a point.
> 
> *You do splooge over Punk alot.*
> Not that I'm bashing you for it, that's your thing ; just an observation.
> ...


Just think of CM Punk as the male AJ Lee on this forum.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Amazing_Cult said:


> The Happy Jumping Jamaican/African turning heel.
> 
> Sounds legit.
> 
> ...





cavs25 said:


> JBL has been better than JR by far:evil::westbrook2


of course, but u can't compare them. jr is out of his comfort zone here, he's a play by player. no reason to have the 3 of them out there together.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

David Banner said:


> What kind of self respecting man would wear a pink hat? and not just any pink hat an all pink hat with a little child logo on the front, do they have no shame?


There are only 2 men who have worn pink and made it work


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> He doesn't care. He's a _man_.


No, he doesn't care he isn't JOHN CENA!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Think Punk caught Cena with an elbow right on the eyebrow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BarrettBarrage said:


> I'm going to be honest Amber B, your "stalker" had a point.
> 
> You do splooge over Punk alot.
> Not that I'm bashing you for it, that's your thing ; just an observation.
> ...


The sky is also blue. I never denied that I did and I will continue to. Stalker just doesn't like when I have something negative to say about him.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

JBL speaking the truth about Cole making excuses for Cena


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

God Heyman is gold, Vince and his ego man killin the game


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat kick.


----------



## derektopek (Sep 18, 2012)

so i heard you guys like confetti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't take Fella anymore. Someone deport this motherfucker.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

scintillating kick by alberto del rio, probably jr's best line of the night honestly.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lil kids sure love counting to ten.... Glimmer of hope for the educational system


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you know, in the 80s this match would have been the main event of a ppv


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

No disrespect to Jerry Lawler but could we have JBL and Jim Ross on commentary on Raw? They truely add alot to the product.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Perfect ending segment: Every wrestler who normally wears pink runs to the ring and immediately stomp the ever loving hell out of Cena.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tim Legend said:


> Lil kids sure love counting to ten.... Glimmer of hope for the educational system


Getting past 10 is the real struggle.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

del rio using the backbreaker? not ok


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Takertheman said:


> JBL speaking the truth about Cole making excuses for Cena


Heels tend to speak the truth most of the time lol. Thats a WWE thing i guess. Fans also hate the truth thats why they booo


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Cena could never do that


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao "You wanna be a tough guy!?"

Punk is on a roll tonight.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Amber B said:


> The sky is also blue. I never denied that I did and I will continue to. Stalker just doesn't like when I have something negative to say about him.


I love how people give you shit for it, but are completely fine with cumming all over their chapped sweaters when AJ makes an appearance. :bron2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

FourWinds said:


> Perfect ending segment: Every wrestler who normally wears pink runs to the ring and immediately stomp the ever loving hell out of Cena.


Well they would be getting rid of a cancer


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The super main evernt?? Oh god!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I can't take Fella anymore. Someone deport this motherfucker.


*Headliner is full heel today. 
Kinda awesome, might I add. :lmao
*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bow and Arrow old school!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

super fella


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Redead said:


> you know, in the 80s this match would have been the main event of a ppv


In the 80's, Punk would be some homeless fuck and ADR would be the biggest drug dealer in Miami.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Redead said:


> you know, in the 80s this match would have been the main event of a ppv


Teddy would've been in tag match heaven if he were a GM in the 80s and not a ref.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Punk is the man, lovin it


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The sky is also blue. I never denied that I did and I will continue to. Stalker just doesn't like when I have something negative to say about him.


Has nothing to do with that. 

Has to do with you insulting others and then handing out infractions for people who do the same. I just think you're a mod who abuses her powers, that's all.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Heels tend to speak the truth most of the time lol. Thats a WWE thing i guess. Fans also hate the truth thats why they booo


Isn't that the truth... well, except for the fans that love the WWE style "heel" for that very reason.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ADR and Punk have great chemistry as a tag team.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Redead said:


> you know, in the 80s this match would have been the main event of a ppv


That is true. God I miss the zeitgeist where you had a four five pay per views and each PPV meant something.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That was a sick backbreaker.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

any second now big show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NoyK said:


> *Headliner is full heel today.
> Kinda awesome, might I add. :lmao
> *


He's like this every week. :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here comes Super Cena with the 5 moves of doom


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

JBL referring to him as ADR, another subtle shot?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Jesus. That backbreaker looked stiff.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Same ol shit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its the dreaded leglock and hug!


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Alright, didn't mean to anger you if I did so.


Please no more Sheamoose and Bertie, please no more, I can't take it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rope finish.


Leechmaster said:


> Has nothing to do with that.
> 
> Has to do with you insulting others and then handing out infractions for people who do the same. I just think you're a mod who abuses her powers, that's all.


Damn get off her vagina.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

His foot was on the rope


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Peter Brady isn't a very good ref.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, Punk needs to hit the gym. Hopefully no longer being vegan helps him get trim.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

What the fuck with this company

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Such... shit... ugh


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Saw that foot-on-the-ropes thing coming.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ANOTHER CONTROVERSIAL FINSH ZOMG!

Hopefully this just means Sheamus/Berto is done.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Peter Brady isn't a very good ref.


I think that is Maddox, not sure though.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This ref sucks


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That Ref is not a Heyman guy neither ERRRRR!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it just me or have they done this finish a lot lately? 

And how does this make Punk the heel? He got flat out screwed.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

dsnotgood said:


> That's absolutely hilarious.


Imagine the carnage if fans start smuggling live microphones into Raw.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena: I want to know who is better!!!!! I have integrity

Punk loses with his foot on the ropes*


Cena: Whatever yo.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Who gave Garrett bischoff the referee gig


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The ref is a clown


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Two nights, two Dusty main event finishes. :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brad Maddox needs to stop disrespeckin' the champ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Leechmaster said:


> Has nothing to do with that.
> 
> Has to do with you insulting others and then handing out infractions for people who do the same. I just think you're a mod who abuses her powers, that's all.


Lulz except I go out of my way to not insult people even when I really want to and I'm usually pretty chill with giving infractions. Please don't make silly insinuations when you can't even see our control panel. It makes you look like a stalker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

whos blinder, the ref in this match or the guy today in the everton vs newcastle match?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh wait, I get it...The WWE is competing with the NFL, who are using scab refs, all they're poking fun at shitty refs. 

Oh WWE, you so clever

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

that ref is more bulk than cm punk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they got those NFL refs huh.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I don't care! He's a bad ref!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

They're obviously building towards a Special Referee at Hell In A Cell. Wonder who it will be though. Also, the play on NFL ref's was nice. Oh WWE :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Worst ref ever.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

They just can't let Punk beat the golden boy...sad really


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Meh ending to a boring Raw.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What are they even going for? I don't understand this company... they just dont' know how to fucking book anything with any real logic.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I hate how the refs are hypocritical face gets foot on ropes ref sees it or looks at the replay and restarts the match
heel does it and the refs doesnt see shit.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm half expecting this replacement ref to pull out a flag and yell pass interference at Punk.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

what a shitty fucking ending.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

stupid ending. i hate bringing up the Attitude Era but man if it were then Punk would beat the Ref within an inch of his life. The ref just had a look of someone i would wanna punch, maybe it was the hair. Cena gonna take the win even though he knows it wasnt clean. Well he's a good guy right :cena


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I see what they are doing here... Punk isn't a heel cause he's getting screwed out of all his matches. That can only mean one thing....













































CENA IS A HEEL 
















:russo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk reminded me of HHH just now for some reason. If Punk is still in the WWE in 20 years and one of HHH's daughters is in her 20s and works backstage....he just might get a piece of the company and main event forever.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

What a lame ending to a 99% filler show.


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it just me or is WWE really burying their officials? They are coming off incompetent...well more then usual.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Decent episode. Way too long though.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Good god this company blows


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

That was a disappointing raw following a very solid PPV.. any coincidence that they were at a small-ish venue? maybe some people in WWE don't give it 100% unless they're in a big city or a big event?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

What's going on here? Do people think the refs are that stupid?

It's part of the storyline. 

da fuq


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Incompetent refs, banning/unbanning moves, blah blah blah. This is all leading up to Vince firing AJ and Booker.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Are there even storylines on this show anymore or just random happenings?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Jon Jones said:


> *They're obviously building towards a Special Referee at Hell In A Cell*. Wonder who it will be though. Also, the play on NFL ref's was nice. Oh WWE :lmao


That's exactly what i was thinking, too bad the PPV is HIAC & not Survivor Series. It would have been awesome to have someone like the Rock as guest referee :mark:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RenoDazoto said:


> Is it just me or is WWE really burying their officials? They are coming off incompetent...well more then usual.


I'm pretty sure that it's just apart of this whole rebellion against AJ/Booker angle.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So WWE trying to make fun of the NFL replacements refs. That's what I got from that.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

3/10 raw at best


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

That was the best three hour Raw since the 1000th. Not that the standards have been very high, but this was definitely an improvement.

Storylines for each division + great commentary = good show


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Cena AA'd the fuck out of Punk on that last spot. Flung his ass halfway across the ring




Kabraxal said:


> What are they even going for? I don't understand this company... they just dont' know how to fucking book anything with any real logic.


It's extremely obvious what they're going for. The logic is also extremely simple.

Punk/Cena 4 at either Hell in a Cell or Survivor Series.

Punk was allowed to lose unclean, giving him the excuse that he hasn't been defetaed by Cena in 4 matches now. It's been obvious Punk was going to retain for at least 2 PPVs after the heel turn. If you didn't know that, you haven't seen enough WWE. Heel turns almost always mean at least 2-3 more title retains.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

7/10 raw.. some boring matches.. some decent promos though..okay ending. Is it just me or is 3 hours just too long?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ryback was genuinely the only good thing about that show


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

At least, USA is actually showing a good movie for a change.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was decent. All 3 tag team matches were pretty good, the opening promo was nice, the Subway promo was a nice little break, and Sandow/Ryder was a nice little match. 

I think the two biggest problems are (1) there is WAY too much filler. There was already enough during 2 hours but 3? I don't think I can stick out the whole show every week like that. Barrett/Gabriel, Orton/Tensai, Ziggler/Santino: most of it was unnecessary. And (2) also, there just aren't too many interesting or exciting storylines going on. We've got Kane/Bryan and anger management and I guess they're putting some time into the main event feud like usual, but a lot of it is just by the books and uninspiring. There's a nice little tag team division going on right now if they can get things together so that's certainly a plus, and I think Kane/Bryan are just the guys to inject some life into this division, so long as they don't overdo it (which is asking a lot).

Finally, I wanted to say that the commentary was great tonight. JR was good to see again though he stayed pretty quiet, and it was Cole and JBL who stole the show tonight. They were great. King, I'm really relieved to see you're alright, but there's no need to hurry back.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> They're obviously building towards a Special Referee at Hell In A Cell. Wonder who it will be though.


If this was 99-2000 it would be Shane McMahon. He was always special reffing.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well look at the bright side. No Del Rio/Sheamus at HIAC :yes


----------



## derektopek (Sep 18, 2012)

the pic of lawler from the hospital recovering and lookin happy was good to see


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> stupid ending. i hate bringing up the Attitude Era but man if it were then Punk would beat the Ref within an inch of his life. The ref just had a look of someone i would wanna punch, maybe it was the hair. Cena gonna take the win even though he knows it wasnt clean. Well he's a good guy right :cena


if punk kicked the refs ass people would cheer, so no reason for that to happen(since he's a heel).


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Makaveli said:


> Are there even storylines on this show anymore or just random happenings?


Not sure. Random things just happens in real life you know.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> They just can't let Punk beat the golden boy...sad really


He pinned him clean twice, beat him in a triple threat, and had a draw. 

I dont think Cena ever beat Punk


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

blur said:


>


Who knew Paul Heyman was that athletic :troll


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> Well look at the bright side. No Del Rio/Sheamus at HIAC :yes


Ya sure about that?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

blur said:


>


I've been looking for that. Thanks.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Damn outside the Rey/Cara, Ryback, & commentary. You call that a a show right after a PPV?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pro Royka said:


> Not sure. Random things just happens in real life you know.


Except real life isn't written for someone elses entertainment


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SinJackal said:


> Cena AA'd the fuck out of Punk on that last spot. Flung his ass halfway across the ring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except the booking makes their superboy face look more like the heel, the refs look stupid, there are hardly any feuds at all, the brogue kick nonsense... I mean, this all seems like a lead up to a GM upheaval.. of which we've had plenty of the past few years so... why should we care???


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's just apart of this whole rebellion against AJ/Booker angle.


Oh I see, I guess that makes sense if that's where they are going.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

I really like how John Cena keeps mentioning the Yes/No chants. Everybody else just ignores them unless they happen during a Bryan segment, but Cena brings up Bryan and acknowledges the chants. The face of the WWE mentioning you positively is definitely going to help with your crowd reaction, not that Daniel "most over superstar on the roster" Bryan needs it or anything, but Cena really seems like he's on the Bryan ship. 

Good show overall, I liked the Justin Gabriel appearance if for no reason other than a fresh face. I'd prefer Tyson Kidd getting more matches on the main shows instead, but change is always good.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Ya sure about that?


If not, :cornette


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> RAW was decent. All 3 tag team matches were pretty good, the opening promo was nice, the Subway promo was a nice little break, and Sandow/Ryder was a nice little match.
> 
> I think the two biggest problems are (1) there is WAY too much filler. There was already enough during 2 hours but 3? I don't think I can stick out the whole show every week like that. Barrett/Gabriel, Orton/Tensai, Ziggler/Santino: most of it was unnecessary. And (2) also, there just aren't too many interesting or exciting storylines going on. We've got Kane/Bryan and anger management and I guess they're putting some time into the main event feud like usual, but a lot of it is just by the books and uninspiring. There's a nice little tag team division going on right now if they can get things together so that's certainly a plus, and I think Kane/Bryan are just the guys to inject some life into this division, so long as they don't overdo it (which is asking a lot).
> 
> Finally, I wanted to say that the commentary was great tonight. JR was good to see again though he stayed pretty quiet, and it was Cole and JBL who stole the show tonight. They were great. King, I'm really relieved to see you're alright, but there's no need to hurry back.


You comment about there being too much filler...but then say that the subway segment was great

:bosh

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I didn't mind the Subway seg *that* much. It was much better than their past attempts at shameless cross-promotion.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Who knew Paul Heyman was that athletic :troll


He'd have no chance if he had to run up the ramp.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, two shitty endings two nights in a row. Ok, then. I don't know how they're managing to do it, but they're killing my interest in an angle with Paul E Heyman involved. Oh, the interactions with him and Punk are gold, but it isn't going anywhere. On the whole it felt like another one of those Raws where the extra hour was a hindrance. I actually thought the Subway segment was decent. Ryback was awesome.

Team Friendship still going strong though :bryan


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This show fucking drags like I do getting ready every morning.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

The main problem with Raw tonight is lack of story line progression..


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I never thought I would say this....I kinda like Ryback after tonight, and now I crave a subway sandwich. Raw was on cruise control tonight; nothing happened at all, but it wasn't terrible. I will admit, my attention was split between a football game that took 3 hrs to play a half. I probably watched about..30 mins total, DVRing the rest. The ending totally sucked, but oh well..Go team Venture...I mean, Friendship..!!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i think my last post was removed or something 

i post it again!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> You comment about there being too much filler...but then say that the subway segment was great
> 
> :bosh
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


Well, yeah... :hmm:

There's a difference between a 2 minute backstage skit and a 10 minute match that serves no purpose. Plus I thought the Subway segment was kind of funny. If filler is amusing it's not really filler as it serves the purpose of entertaining us (or maybe just me) :flair3

Whereas the Barret/Gabriel match was not very entertaining and only killed time. I expect one or two filler matches, but there were just too many tonight.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shitty, boring Raw tonight. My favorite part was definitely the Sandow promo, but Ryder ruined it. They just squandered a week of their 6 week build to HIAC....


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Am I the only one who was really surprised with Ryder last night and tonight? I thought the US title and the Sandow/Ryder matches were both really good. Ryder was doing some technical stuff we don't normally see from him, and other guys.

Also, the tag match tonight was better than last night. Loved the Ryback/Subway segment, totally called him coming in; but he should have grabbed a whole bunch of sandwiches instead. Overall all, a decent follow up to an awesome NOC. Great Main Event, despite the after-match ending just...awkwardly ending.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I've never understood the people who complain all the time, and I would usually defend the show. That is until tonight... for the first time in four years, I watched RAW live, and it was literally unbearable at times. I had to change the channel twice, I was so bored out of my mind. Usually I would just fast forward through the bullshit, but tonight it wasn't available, and holy shit was it a pain to watch the programme, especially with commercials. More often than not, I would find myself just rolling my eyes, waiting for something meaningful to happen, but all that came was more filler. That's a term I don't think I've ever used before, but that's just how the majority of the show felt - 90% boring crap leading up to 10% goodness. I don't know how you guys can watch this on a weekly basis without DVR. I know I wouldn't be able to...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nothing really exciting or intriguing happens on the show. That's the problem. Boring promos and matches with filler despite the refreshing commentary. 2 hours was bad enough. Would have been something if Orton pulled a Buff Bagwell and no sell his match then do a shoot on Vince on the headset.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys saying that this show was shit (which it was) must have not seen Raw is Bath Salts in July.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't really say if this show was shit or not... boring as fuck and I just drifted off several times, certainly. The ending was shit.. but, I just missed a lot cause it was so boring and I couldn't keep focused on it even without changing the channel.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This show was just meh

nothing really stood out to me


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So wait...

Cena-"Punk, you are a phoney and you have no honor, I, on the other hand, have tons of integrity, I'd never backdoor my way into something and have it tainted like YOU would!"

*Cena beats Punk even though his foot is on the rope, thus screwing the heel over*

Cena-"meh, a win is a win."

How does that work?

JBL was again the best part of the show, he was killer on commentary. The rest of the show...just felt so meaningless and unimportant.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I felt like the 2nd half was where all the good stuff was; from the tag team match on. We had a good tag team match, a good Sandow/Ryder match, and a good Main Event. I wasn't too hot on the Orton/Tensai match, despite being an Orton mark. and the Ziggler/Santino match was just there to get heat for Ziggler, which the crowd was cheering Ziggler :cool2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> You guys saying that this show was shit (which it was) must have not seen Raw is Bath Salts in July.


Which one was that, or do I want to be reminded?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Haha wow this show must have been awful. Thank fuck I was on the way home from work for half of it

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> So wait...
> 
> Cena-"Punk, you are a phoney and you have no honor, I, on the other hand, have tons of integrity, I'd never backdoor my way into something and have it tainted like YOU would!"
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The show was pretty bad. Seems like that night after PPV brain fart on creative's end.

I'm surprised they decided to have Ryback challenge for the IC title instead of the US title. I thought they would do a Cody/Miz feud, and Ryback would win the US title.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"He's a BAD referee, you're the worst referee I've ever seen."

:lmao


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

Punk should have given that Ref the GTS. Its not like they would strip him of his title.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Headliner said:


> The show was pretty bad. Seems like that night after PPV brain fart on creative's end.
> 
> I'm surprised they decided to have Ryback challenge for the IC title instead of the US title. I thought they would do a Cody/Miz feud, and Ryback would win the US title.


who knows even if they go with Ryback/Miz it mght be a teaser/random part and not be talked about after today.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

I could tell from the beginning the show was going to suck. Good thing I stopped watching after MizTV


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> So wait...
> 
> Cena-"Punk, you are a phoney and you have no honor, I, on the other hand, have tons of integrity, I'd never backdoor my way into something and have it tainted like YOU would!"
> 
> ...



*It didn't look like Cena kayfabe saw it. Cena will come out next Monday and admit that Punk had his foot on the rope and he didn't deserve the win blah blah blah... the bigger man bullshit that Cena does so well.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The show was pretty bad, but my tolerance for bad WWE seems way higher with that commentary team.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been liking Miz a lot more lately with his new look, and though the first part of his promo was solid, but once Booker came out the segment was like an outhouse-shit of all different types.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It didn't look like Cena kayfabe saw it. Cena will come out next Monday and admit that Punk had his foot on the rope and he didn't deserve the win blah blah blah... the bigger man bullshit that Cena does so well.*


5 bucks says he still keeps the title shot.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought the show was fine, but then again I was switching between that and Bad Girls Club.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> 5 bucks says he still keeps the title shot.


No shit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> No shit.


"Punk, you're right. You were screwed last week. And I didn't see it. You have every right to be angry with me and the referee because now I have a title shot. And...I'm going to keep that title shot, see you at HIAC."


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

What a lame finish to raw. Idiot wwe creative.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Was tired as hell, and missed some parts, but the show was alright. DB vs Kofi and Truth was the best part.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Pretty underwhelming Raw, even the Bryan/Kane segment was getting annoying towards the end. Feels like its getting forced where as before it felt natural and you could tell they were enjoying themselves.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - After Raw went off the air on Monday, CM Punk defeated John Cena in a steel cage match to retain the WWE Title. During the match, Dolph Ziggler and Del Rio interfered, however Sheamus and Randy Orton came out to even the odds. Punk then slipped out of the cage during the mayhem to retain.


http://www.allwrestlingnews.com/wwe-news/steele-cage-match-raw-jbl-comments-working-jim-ross/


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Buckley said:


> You do know its to support breast cancer... right?


Ya i know, but i would just buy the shirt, no way would i put that all pink hat on with Cena's logo in the center. I'm all for fighting breast cancer but i would not wear that ugly ass hat. I'd buy the shirt maybe but that would be it. 

Cena's hat could say "i eat shit for breakfast" and people in the crowd would still be wearing it. Believe me almost all the people in the audience isn't wearing that gear because its for fighting breast cancer, they're wearing it because Cena is wearing it, simple as that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JY57 said:


> http://www.allwrestlingnews.com/wwe-news/steele-cage-match-raw-jbl-comments-working-jim-ross/


The WWE is really doing their best to drive away fans from this storyline. Every new thing that comes out it just keeps losing steam and looks like a joke... to think, it was interesting and had so much potential in the beginning.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Shit show, not surprised though.


----------



## B-mac (Sep 12, 2012)

I missed tonights show. Does anyone know if it's been uploaded to youtube?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> The WWE is really doing their best to drive away fans from this storyline. Every new thing that comes out it just keeps losing steam and looks like a joke... to think, it was interesting and had so much potential in the beginning.


It still does. It literally just fucking started

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> It still does. It literally just fucking started
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


It started at 1000. From there you wondered what kinda heel he was gonna be, how it was gonna shake up the the WWE, and what Heyman would have to do with it. So far we get the same ole shit from Cena, the same whiny cowardly heel bullshit on Punk's side now, and Heyman holding him back asking not to crowd the referree... all while making sure you don't build him as an actual serious threat and have him rely on bullshit to retain. We've totally not seen this in practically every Cena feud ever


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

OMG! This show sucked dick


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

B-mac said:


> I missed tonights show. Does anyone know if it's been uploaded to youtube?


WWEFanNation uploads most of the matches, but it only starts like 3 minutes before the ending. They've been removing anyone uploading RAW recently


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Ekaf said:


> Shit show, not surprised though.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wasn't a very bad show, just very uneventful.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They have *6* weeks to build to HIAC guys, jesus not every show is a go-home level cliff-hanger.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This show was so bland. It was a "throw something to fill 3 hours fast so we can already get to next week" RAW. Every week I'm giving a list of some good/decent/watchable things, this week I can't do it unless I'm digging deep in the ground, which is also the case for most weeks but especially now. 

Ryback throwing a couch like a beast. Ryback in the Subway commercial. Orton continues his "don't give a fuck" attitude. JR/Cole/JBL, despite some rust on them was a great team. Sheamus/Cena skit and Paul E with an awesome jump to a high five lol. 

The product is so lifeless, I never saw something to THIS level before. And you just know it's going to be like that for the next 4-5 weeks because the PPV is in 35-40 days. Something needs to change fast, at least to give a feel of some freshness because it's brutal right now.

And much more important than all that, it was great to see Lawler coming back home 100% after everything.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*RAW "LIKES"*
-I'm liking the tag team division right now. It finally has life and the PTP showed a lot of emotion and anger by thrashing Cara/Misterio and Primo and Epico. Rosa Mendes was looking hot.

-Finally Ryback is moving onto better opponents. I guess he's going after the IC Title and that's fine with me. Miz did good in his promo against Booker T. I liked the stage of MizTV too.

-Dolph Ziggler making that joke Santino look like a joke. Wade Barrett looking strong against his former minion Justin Gabriel.

-I am entertained by the team of Kane and Daniel Bryan. Got to admit that and I doubt their reign will last long. Probably a month or two.

-Randy Orton getting a solid win against Tensai. Damien Sandow looking good against Zack Ryder. I liked his promo before the match too.

-Figured Cena was going to win the tag team match. There has to be rematch for the next PPV. I dont remember the referee though. He must be new. I thought he was in there to take bumps but I guess not.

-I enjoyed the commentary a lot. JBL and Jim Ross added such a better dynamic to Cole than with Lawler. What a difference it makes. I wish this was permanent. But it will be too much of a perfect world and Vince won't allow it.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Eve defeating Beth Phoenix. The rise and fall of Beth is sad to watch.

-Brodus beating Heath Slater. But hey, Cameron is back! Somebody call my Momma!

That's about it. The show was okay in my eyes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Wade Barrett looking strong against his former minion Justin Gabriel.


Was that what happened? Because I saw a total jobber getting far, far too much offense on him. Which isn't exactly a good sign of things to come (which was obvious from the start)


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't believe they let JR do 95% of the show. Awesome. 

Still, fuck them for not allowing him to do the whole 1000th show and WM.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Uneventful. But its hard to complain as WWE don't want to blow their load on in the first of the six week build toward Hell In a Cell.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

chronoxiong said:


> *RAW "LIKES"*
> -I'm liking the tag team division right now. It finally has life and the PTP showed a lot of emotion and anger by thrashing Cara/Misterio and Primo and Epico. Rosa Mendes was looking hot.


Yeah. Looks like Rey and Cara are a done deal for a tag team, at least I think. They're a strong credible one too, so things are gonna be pretty dang interesting if they collide with DB is his partner.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

really crap show. i watched about 30 minutes and just skipped the tag team player ending..

just really fucking sick of it. d bryan and kane was obviously entertaining but who in the hell laid out that match? it was terrible.

jbl said santino was a national judo champion, seems kinda breaking kayfabe or just confusing when his character lost AGAIN by cobra shenanigans and then taking 2 clean finishers. wtf, yea im fucking tired of retarded shit like this. i only watched 30 minutes and i feel like i wasted my time. i feel that reading the spoilers is a much more satisfying way to enjoy raw.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty shit that I can no longer find raw on youtube


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

i cant find it on youtube either, is there any other way to watch it on the computer?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

ashes11 said:


> Pretty shit that I can no longer find raw on youtube


it's not that hard to find

http://www.youtube.com/user/WrestlingHDup?feature=g-u-u


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Moonlight_drive said:


> it's not that hard to find
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/WrestlingHDup?feature=g-u-u


Don't know if this site is blacklisted or anything but I go here to watch my wrestling online -

http://www.desirulez.net/wrestling/


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Don't know if this site is blacklisted or anything but I go here to watch my wrestling online -
> 
> http://www.desirulez.net/wrestling/



I always download the whole show, but other times I just use Youtube.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

That was just awful, oh and to say they have 6 weeks to Hell in a cell , as an excuse for a poor show? Well the attitude era had 8 weeks build up for every ppv certainly didn't harm the quality of every show.

WWE creative is just lethargic.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

I enjoyed the Raw having expected it was going to be worse.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent matches, but no storyline development.
Ziggler and Barrett both looked good. 
The ref will get his ass kicked, since that was Brad Maddox fom FCW. 
I find it hard for Beth, she is getting pinned by everyone.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, that was a very good show, did they change booker or something because almost all of the matches were relatively long and made everyone look good. Plus a lot of good promos.

Hell, every champion holder is now involved in some kind of feud or story-line and the tag team division right now has at least 3 big teams and multiple other notable examples.

Good job, good show.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Honestly I'm more interested in NXT right now, and in fact I find the Kassius, and Steamboat feud that is brewing to be far better than what Raw, or Smackdown has given us recently. Raw is awful. CM Punk is a disappointment, Cena is stale, and they are currently wasting Daniel Bryan.


----------



## nexuscena (Sep 17, 2012)

I do not like this week's RAW.

The only thing I liked is Ryback goes in feud with The Miz. 5 RAWs remaining to HIAC, and has a lot of time to improve this.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Not a great Raw but still nice to see the relationship with Punk and Heyman develop more. They keep being the highlights of the show.

It will be sad for the WHC when the guy that's actually good in the ring leaves and is replaced by Big Show.

Ryback keeps being funny for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL, I just came home and decided to watch the MozTV segment just for the Ryback/microphone thing (and him throwing that couch away in the most reckless way possible :lol) as well as JBL's comments on the "Boring" chants. Gotta say that was awesome! JBL still got it. :lol

As for the rest of the show, I couldn't give a fuck less!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Decent Raw nothing special, Bryan/Kane easily the most interesting and entertaining thing going on right now


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Any good matches from last night I should know about?


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Good show this week. Nice to see the US Title and IC Title building solid feuds with Ryback and Brodus Clay. ADR needs to get the fuck out of the World Championship scene. Punk plays a great heel, and Heyman is perfect. Of all opponents for Ziggler...Santino? seriously? I pray it doesn't go anywhere after this. 

I actually care about Smackdown and what AJ and Booker T decide for who gets a rematch.

Bryan/Kane are the performers of the night
Main Event is that match of the night


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Im actually done with WWE now, I simply cant watch it.

I'm watching about 5% of the actual shows the rest I'm just skipping through. I think I may finally be finished.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

This show is too long and too shitty to watch live. Punk/Heyman interactions only thing worth investing in. Destroying and wasting Daniel Bryan's career turning him into Eric Young being scared of pyro is the most incredibly disgusting waste of talent in years. Youtube clips only.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

This show felt a lot more like Raw from 2003-2004 to me. Every match except Ziggler/Santino made some sense. There was actually an attempt at creating storylines for ALL of the championships. 

- We now have a conspiracy theory for the Divas Title with Eve, Kaitlyn, and Layla
- Titus O'Neil and Darren Young did an excellent post match beatdown that I thought Paul Heyman booked. Liked the aggression that O'Neil displayed on the mic. I think the tag division is finally going places. Bryan & Kane, Mysterio & Sincara, PTP, Gabriel & Kidd, Uso's, Primo & Epico! NICE
- MizTV was dreadful, and it was supposed to be. But Ryback vs Miz should be fine, despite that I hate Ryback and love Miz at least now the Intercontinental Championship will mean something. 
- US Title is starting to look more interesting too. We potentially have Sandow, Clay, Ryder & Cesaro all gunning for it.
- World Title had no progression and I despise Sheamus. This belt needs to go on someone else more credible. Have Orton go full blown heel drop the stupid Apex predator gimmick and that dreadful theme song and rip everyone.
- WWE Title is the most interesting thing on the show. We don't know where Heyman & Punk is going. They're both doing a great job. Heyman is almost playing that black guy who managed Tommy Gun in Rocky V. Punk definitely has the Tommy Gun attitude, he demands respect and isn't afraid to be cocky or cowardly when its time to defend his belt. I was half expecting a new championship to debut tonight, but I think Punk will hold his title for 1 full year and debut something then.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

GREAT show.Enjoyed all promos and matches.Those who say "I AM DONE WITH WWE",see you next Monday bitches


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Learned my lesson not to watch the show live (way too long & not that good). Just wanted to see JBL and JR on commentary and they were great. The only thing good about the show. They really need to go back to 2 hours because what they are proving is they don't know how to work 3 hours and put random filler nobody cares about.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good show, some nice matches and some average matches, but the time was used wisely. All the champions were featured and matches got plenty of time to mean something. Plus it was a nice fresh commentary team. 7.5/10 for me.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Uneventful. But its hard to complain as WWE don't want to blow their load on in the first of the six week build toward Hell In a Cell.


:lmao your sig is killing me.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Im actually done with WWE now, I simply cant watch it.
> 
> I'm watching about 5% of the actual shows the rest I'm just skipping through. I think I may finally be finished.


okey, bye bye now


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hahaha, just watched this Raw on YouTube, and then come in this thread to find out that there was an opening segment with Heyman and Cena. They didn't show this on YouTube Raw, but I went back to double check and they've already deleted the episode. Good timing heh.

Raw was average though, not bad or not good, but was pretty slow going, and that finish was confusing as hell. There's alot of ground to cover until HIAC though so I expect a slow turn of events. We actually got a sneak preview of a Ryback/Miz feud though, and PTP/Sin Cara and Rey, a feud not involving the tag team titles! When was the last time this happened?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Another poor Raw. It just seemed pointless as nothing happened. The ending was just as shit as the ending at NOC. Having the show end with people arguing with the ref is stupid.

The only good things were the updates on the king and Bryan and Kane. Bryan really has come a long way and improves week after week.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Also, it says a lot about the company that it takes someone to have a fucking heart attack for them to improve on the commentary team.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> GREAT show.Enjoyed all promos and matches.Those who say "I AM DONE WITH WWE",see you next Monday bitches


Stop being such a mark, people are allowed to criticise the shows. (I have seen your previous posts)

I would say skipping through 90% of the show because its boring as hell is pretty close to 'being done' to be honest. Thats not a good sign.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

R-Truth has a boner :lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Three good RAWs in a row, with a very good NoC in between... WWE is on a role!

This RAW wasn't as cool as the two previous ones (which area easily in the top 5 of the year), but still, it was good. Some good AND bad decisions.
In my eyes, yeah, the ME should have been ADR/Cena vs Punk/Sheamus. It simply makes more sense in kayfabe terms, and it would've provided an interesting dynamic to the ME.

Besides that, just like NoC, no horrible faults on the show. Good show, again, especially since we barely saw AJ. 

Oh, and you wankers who are still saying that RAW is struggling with the 3 hour format: Did you not see all the matches? It may not be perfect, but as I saw it, time was devoted to the tag division, to the US and IC titles and to the mid-card in general. 

Heck, they even made an obligatory sponsor segment (the Subway thing) entertaining. 

With JBL and JR on commentary as well, this was a great RAW. They weren't perfect, but all in all, I am really liking JBL's and Cole's chemistry.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

AJ is floundering right now which is sad to say since I'm a fan.

Bryan made her who she is today :jordan


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> R-Truth has a boner :lmao


Must've got too close to those ring rats in the front row.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Stop being such a mark, people are allowed to criticise the shows. (I have seen your previous posts)
> 
> I would say skipping through 90% of the show because its boring as hell is pretty close to 'being done' to be honest. Thats not a good sign.


I get what he's saying though since criticizing something with proper arguments is not the same as saying that one is done with the show but still keep watching and commenting on it. The first is interesting, the other is just whining and not taking responsibility for one's own actions.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My overall impressions of the show, it wasn't terrible, but it wasn't that interesting either. They are starting to do some things right, and I love Paul Heyman's presence on the show, and (I'm sorry King, still wish you well) the commentary was MUCH better this week. JBL was funny & informative, Cole was more reserved, and JR was just allowed to make great points and sell things as a big deal. 

But alot of the matches fell flat too and I wish they were plugging better characters into certain roles. (IE, I will take Orton & Ziggler over Sheamus & Del Rio in the World Title scene).


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

It was a perfect show all round except Punk should have had a in ring promo and storylines all round kicking off and continuing and I am invested in everything thanks too the commentary making me want to be invested.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Best part of the show was the Subway bit with Sandow/Ryback imo. I legit really laughed at that lol. Everything else, while some of it was fun, was filler, filler and more filler. I guess it's to be expected with 6 weeks between now and the next PPV though. Meh.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Best part of the show was the Subway bit with Sandow/Ryback imo. I legit really laughed at that lol. Everything else, while some of it was fun, was filler, filler and more filler. I guess it's to be expected with 6 weeks between now and the next PPV though. Meh.



the subway bit was hilarious one of my highlights of the night as well


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

nothing special but not too bad


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

The dead crowd really had the featured mid card matches/segments drag on IMO, that said - I'm glad they are building up the mid card a bit. The commentary was a nice change up and really helped out the low point in the show. I expected a bit of a lull in storyline progression this week (as they have 4 or 5 weeks until the HIAC PPV), thus I expect things to get turned up a notch as the PPV gets closer. "We Want Nexus!" chants were fitting, with 7 of the 8 original members featured on the show (Otunga in the backstage segment, Gabriel/Barrett in their match, Bryan in the tag-title match, Young in the run-in/attack on Mysterio/Cara, Slater (jobbing to Clay), and the former Skip Shefield as Ryback going after Miz; obviously Michael Tarver is no longer with the company). All in all was a decent show, like I said; I expect bigger things as we get closer to HIAC...


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please go back to 2 hours, please!!!! 

so much filler


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS


----------



## PVader (Jul 15, 2011)

I loved the ending tonight. And DB/Kane were gold. Good ep, but like many have said before me, 3 hours is TOO LONG.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

i like the 3 hours tbh.


----------



## apathyjerk (Sep 17, 2012)

I liked the Ryberg/Miz bit, it amused me like hell and, frankly, Ryberg coming out came as a bit of a relief. Don't know if Miz was being boring on purpose for some reason or didn't mean to, but up until Ryberg, was a bit dull. Also enjoyed the Ziggler match, again because it amused me. Vickie did something useful, unfortunately for Santino.

Kane and Daniel Bryan continue to entertain me, although it kinda feels like the "I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!" is kinda overdone. That said, it's only the second event they've used it, so I'm not gonna complain too much. I like their squabbling and look forward to seeing how the storyline advances, whether they combust and feud, or come together as team properly. I don't mind which, but I suspect the former.

The ending to the main event kinda has me hooked. I'm interested in seeing what happens next with it and how Cena will react to the fact that Punk had his foot on the rope.

The rest wasn't bad, but it wasn't great, either, and at points it felt like it was dragging a little.

A final mention for the commentary - I enjoyed having JBL back in it.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I found this weeks raw to be really good.

New teams and possible feuds emerging in the tag division, DB/kane are very entertaining and you can only expect Rey/cara to be an awesome team, Cara is bound to feel more confident working with rey therefore botching will hopefully be kept to a minimum, would love to see a feud between these two teams.

There is an actual feud going on in the Divas division, even though it isn't that interesting yet, is between two pretty shitty wrestlers and apparently has to progress at the expense of Beth Phoenix you have to admire the effort.

IC title actually being featured heavily on the show, i don't like Ryback at all but at least he is well booked and is a credible contender for Miz, it may lead to an interesting PPV match.

Plus there was the major plus point of having JBL and JR on the commentary team.

Unfortunately there was a lot of filler, however most of these were enjoyable matches, Gabriel/Barrett, Santino/Ziggler and Ryder/Sandow were all good matches.

I feel this was the best RAW since 3 hours started, it didn't seem to drag on as much, for me at least.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Really good Raw. Loved the Punk/Heyman segments and the commentary team of Cole, JR and JBL is simply phenomenal.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty solid RAW. Nothing to complain about.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

another terrible show all around.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Best part of the show was the Subway bit with Sandow/Ryback imo. I legit really laughed at that lol. Everything else, while some of it was fun, was filler, filler and more filler. I guess it's to be expected with 6 weeks between now and the next PPV though. Meh.


I just watched that segment, omg :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd just like to say that I had Subway tonight and my sub didn't look anywhere near as pristine as the ones last night did. I'm contemplating legal action for false advertisement.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

pretty average overall. had some good parts and sorta boring parts. i watched night of champions and raw back to back and honestly raw was kinda boring compared to the ppv which had solid to very good matches start to finish. my one complaint is why didn't c.m. punk attack the ref at the end? is the wwe now going into g rated entertainment? is this all cuz vince's wife is in the political arena we get the breast cancer crap and the heel champ getting screwed by the ref and not beating him up?

oh yeah, daniel bryan is the mvp of the wwe. subway sucks. go to a real deli and yes it'll cost a couple more dollars, but the sub will be much better. it's like comparing pizza hut to an authentic pizza restaurant.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Theproof said:


> another terrible show all around.


than what the hell are you doing watching it anyway if you dont enjoy it?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

The Bad Guy said:


> than what the hell are you doing watching it anyway if you dont enjoy it?


He holds out hope that it will get better week after week. Evidently, it doesn't happen.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

TomahawkJock said:


> He holds out hope that it will get better week after week. Evidently, it doesn't happen.


It won't get better if you keep being so negative about it, it is actually improving slowly, but surely. In fact every PPV by the trolls are considered the worst PPV of all time but it has gotten a lot better in the past few months, at least since the horrible People Power era tbh. To everyone their own but that involves everything in life. Everything seems horrible if you believe it is.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Good Raw overall, I'm impressed. Loving the pink rope as well, massive publicity stunt but still a really nice touch.*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

When Ryback destroyed Miz's set, he threw a microphone away and it landed in the hands of a audience member, he had the balls to scream 'Goldberg, Goldberg! :lmao.
Wonder if he got kicked out of the building.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

First raw I've seen in a very long time and I enjoyed it.

Love sandow and ryback. Some f the matches felt a little like filler and jobberific an that may need to. Addressed in the 3 hour format. Nothing against the talent on the show and nothing against them losing but maybe giving them a little more focus some weeks would have people more invested even if they lose.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

am I the only who noticed that the referee(brad maddox) never said what his name was when cm punk was following him shouting Whats your name?

Are they planning a debut for him? If they are I don't know why they would have him in the main storyline,he didn't seem like anything special last time I saw him.


----------

